# Kulan: The Lands of Harqual



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

*[v.3.5] Kulan: The Lands of Harqual*​
*INTRODUCTION*
This thread is dedicated to the development of my homebrewed D&D v.3.5 campaign world, *World of Kulan*. (Note that this campaign world will remain dedicated to v.3.5, regardless of whether or not I ever buy the core books for 4E. Thus, v.3.5 fans can always look to this thread for new content for their v.3.5 campaigns.)

Here is where I will design (and redesign) certain campaign elements, as well as a way to give others the chance to help me develop the campaign world (if people so choose). If anything, it is a method of sharing new adventure ideas and concepts.

*DM's NOTE:* This thread is now dedicated specifically to the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has always been the main region for my campaigns.

Knightfall
Updated: February 7, 2008
*_*​
*Other Threads Related to Harqual* (Links will be updated)

Kulan: Year of the Return (749 N.C.)
World of Kulan Maps
Also, make sure to check out my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The characters in that story hour are (mainly) from the Lands of Harqual. I also have a World of Kulan campaign/social group with its own forum here on EN World.

Also, on the first post of that story hour thread you will find other links to various World of Kulan thread here on EN World. (Not all of them are related directly to Harqual.)
*_*​
*Lands of Harqual Overview
Harqual* is a land full of conflict. For generations, the diverse races of the continent have been either fighting amongst themselves or battling the constant threat of humanoid invasion. Ogres, orcs, gnolls, and other evil humanoids roam the wild tracts of land between dozens of kingdoms and city-states of humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, and rakasta. Twice have the ogres led the humanoid invasions, which became known as the *Ogre Wars*.

Before that were even darker times. Most of its history, either lost to the ravages of time or in the ancient ziggurats of the *Old Sword Imperium*, has remained hidden. What the people do remember are what is collectively known as the *Black Wars*. This dark time saw the rise and fall of petty warlords and kings; brought about by the *Divinity War* between the *North Gods* and the *Sword Gods*.

The North Gods were born by the Lord of the North, *Cronn*, a pantheon of barbarian gods who, for a time, lived amongst their people. The Sword Gods were born by *Hiisi*, The Lord of Darkness, a vile and twisted Finnish deity who came to Lands of Harqual to take the essence of Cronn and corrupt the people of the land. The war raged across Harqual, god vs. god and mortal vs. mortal.

Eventually the war spilled over into *Outer Planes*. Many gods died on each side of the conflict and when the final battle came, the two pantheons clashed on the shores of *Lunia*, while the rest of the Multiverse watched. Hiisi launched a full assault forcing demons and dark followers to throw themselves against the petitioners and angels loyal to the North Gods.

In the end, the North Gods won and the fiends retreated. Cronn’s noble godson, *Jaeger*, God of Honor, trapped Hiisi in a dueling circle surrounded by the Finnish Gods, in *Ympyrä Ristiriita*, or The Challenge. Unable to defeat the powerful greater god, Jaeger sacrificed his essence to the Outer Planes so that Hiisi would remain banished in *Carceri*, _“for as long as my Great Father watches over the lands and people of Harqual”_.

The fall of the Sword Gods left the Old Sword Imperium in chaos, which led to the time of the *Black Wars*.

Now, in current times, the past threatens to tear apart the present. New kingdoms and city-states fight to protect their lands from the dark followers of the remaining Sword Gods as well as the machinations of the evil humanoids. A third ogre war seems inevitable. Worse still the continent suffers under an ancient & forgotten threat.

As Jaeger banished Hiisi, Cronn beseeched *Mirella*, to banish another enemy from Harqual. This other god, *Tu*, Lord of the Tabaxi, tried to conquer Harqual as the last battle was being fought on Lunia. *The World Goddess* banished *Tu* and his people for a 1,001 years. Time passed the people of Harqual forgot about the tabaxi, even the longest-lived of the elves. They passed into legend and myth, as the races of Harqual fought each other and the humanoids threatening them all.

The 1,001 years are over. The tabaxi have returned and they bring the vengeance of Tu with them. War breaks out in the southern lands. Then, as if *Fate* was against Harqual, came *The Transformation*. A cataclysmic event, which causes strange magical fog to roll across the continent, warping land, creatures, and even individuals. Strange new lands, filled with new people and/or entire races, replace tracts of virgin wilderness or the fog warps the current land into new shapes and forms. Nothing is spared.

Chaos ensues. Alliances are broken, old feuds are renewed. No one is safe. Will the ogres come again? Will they align with the tabaxi and conquer all of Harqual?

Not even the gods know.

*_*






Artwork by Daniel Schenström
*_*​
Important facts about the campaign world. . .

*The Balance* is key on World of Kulan. Dragons are aligned to the Balance and have very different alignments (at least partially neutral). The World Goddess, Mirella, holds sway over the Balance.
*No native drow!* The drow never developed on World of Kulan and, thus, the elven subrace is almost unheard of in the world and throughout Kulanspace. (Morlocks are to World of Kulan what drow are to other worlds.)
_Gnomes_ are rare across the World of Kulan. _Humans_ are native to every continent/region except Triadora. _Elves and the Rakasta_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands and Triadora. _Dwarves_ are native to every continent/region except the Fallenlands, Merria, and Triadora. _Halflings_ are native to every continent/region except Janardûn and Triadora.
World of Kulan has its own unique cosmology. The cosmology is heavily influenced by both Planescape and Spelljammer. There isn't an Astral Plane, a Plane of Shadows, a Positive Energy Plane, or a Negative Energy Plane but there is a unique plane known as the *Plane of Twilight*. Other new planes include the *Plane of Serenity* and the *Spirelands*.
The old 2e paraelemental planes (Ice, Magma, Ooze, and Smoke) exist in the World of Kulan cosmology. Other planes in the cosmology include the *Elemental Planes, Ethereal Plane, Far Realm, Plane of Faerie, Plane of Mirrors, Spirit World, and Temporal Energy Plane*.
*The Outlands* are split into an Upper Outlands and a Lower Outlands, seperated by the Spirelands and Sigil, The City of Doors. My *Sigil* has a _Lord of Agony_ instead of a _Lady of Pain_, and the Faction War never happened. (The epic *City of Union* exists in my cosmology.)
*The Upper Planes* and *the Lower Planes* are roughly the same, although there are some "key" differences. The Upper Planes can only be reached through the Upper Outlands, while the Lower Planes can only be reached through the Lower Outlands, or through permanent magical portals in planar and/or material plane cities/towns. Such portals are very rare on Kulan, while they are common in Sigil and other planar cities and gate towns.
The world, as a whole, has been influenced by _Al-Qadim, Conan, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Kara-Tur, and Mystara_.
Several D&D modules have also inflenced World of Kulan: _B4 Lost City, EX1 Dungeonland, EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror, X1 Isle of Dread, X2 Castle Amber, and The Silver Key (2e) as well as several DUNGEON Magazine modules_.
Several d20 campaign settings, sourcebooks, and adventures have also influenced (or been incorperated into) World of Kulan. This includes (but isn't limited to) _A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe, Beyond Countless Doorways, Bluffside: City on the Edge, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Dave Arneson's Blackmoor, Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands, Freeport: The City of Adventure, Frost & Fur, Gary Gygax's Necropolis, Redhurst: Academy of Magic, Streets of Silver, Tsar Rising, Valus, and White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_.
Another huge influence has been the input and questions asked about World of Kulan here at *EN World*, which is a great place for D&D and d20 gamers. Noteable EN Worlders that have influenced World of Kulan include (but are not limited to) _BOZ, Conaill, Destan, Dog Moon, GladiusNP, jdavis, Kip the Bold, Lalato, Malessa, NarlethDrider, PirateCat, Reveille, Sepulchrave II, and the Jester_.
*Mor's End*, _The EN World City Project_, exists just south of the *City of Cauldron* (the _Shackled City Adventure Path_) in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall

*LANDS OF HARQUAL
Gazetteer Entries*​
*The Northlands*

Achelos (post #219)
Ahalgot (post #399)
Arkhangel (post #420)
Blightlands (post #403)
Broken Clans (post #405)
Coldstone (post #402)
Dragon's Eye Reach (post #157)
Fade Hill (post #399)
Fort Icemist (post #403)
Fort Tundra (post #223)
Gem Kingdom (post #231)
Greystone (post #522)
Kimsbridge (post #398)
MaShir (post #154)
Reims (post #401)
Shining Principality (post #420)
Twilight Lands (post #224)
Woodend (post #219)
*The Ragik Peninsula*

Ahamudia (post #379)
Ara-Ragik (post #383)
Bitran (post #380)
Eulayan (post #394)
Goldensoul (post #385)
Hallowed Lands (post #384)
Hutaalar (post #381)
Märii (post #394)
Morhan (post #385)
Soreney (post #390)
Toraa Bagul (post #389)
*The Northern Heartlands*

Ambra (post #40)
Ee’aar Clans (post #41)
Highborn Lands (post #333)
Highlands (post #333)
Knotwood (post #192)
Lawless Camps (post #424)
Mathghamhna (post #98)
Midlands (post #191)
Minar (post #28)
Poli (post #423)
Qualitian Belt (post #96)
Ruined March (post #424)
Shadow Magocracy (post #25)
Stonn (post #25)
Sunus Tribes (post #41)
Thallin (post #332)
Valeny (post #423)
Wind Cities (post #332)
Wolffire (post #28)
*The Southern Heartlands*

Aerie Holds (post #193)
Althan's Tribe (post #195)
Ambian (post #194)
Anoria (post #283)
Avion (post #193)
Black Kingdom (post #260)
Cadra (post #196)
Caloric (post #210) [renamed to Cirrus]
Calot (post #191)
Cauldron (post #281)
Chaja (post #259)
Eversinki (post #197)
Flamerule (post #284)
Gallo's Band (post #198)
Gillian (post #194)
Goblin Swamp Tribes (post #258)
Grand Fist Village (post #257)
Izmer (post #153)
Kul Moren (post #282)
Liran (post #262)
Pretensa (post #429)
Relinar (post #199)
Strandlands (post #261)
Valora (post #200)
Verdalf (post #429)
Yuln (post #263)
*The Storm Peninsula / The Bulge*

Deepwater (post #91)
Tyr (post #418)
*The Far South*

Four Cities (post #107)
Greolin (post #163)
Korvosa (post #413)
Rhamsandron (post #413)
Xcellian (post #164)


----------



## Knightfall

*RACES OF HARQUAL*​
*THE ELVES OF HARQUAL*
There are four main races of elves on Harqual as well as several minor sub-races, which are less known and/or very rare. Below are the major races of the elves.

*DESERT ELVES*
The Elves of the Expanse, or desert elves as they are often called, are descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than forest and hunter elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays — the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves, and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon; although, they do respect his teachings and show respect to his followers. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron, or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a deity and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them, the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

*Desert Elf Traits*
Desert elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, desert elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Desert elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longspear or javelin, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Desert elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+1 racial bonus on saves against fire effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against cold effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether mundane or magical.
Low-light Vision. Desert elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Social Penalty: Desert elves are loners by heart and shy away from entering large cities, even when traveling with other races that call that city home. A desert elf that finds himself crowded in or lost in a large city has a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks until he finds a way out of the situation. This could also include being imprisoned with large numbers of other people. A desert elf can spend 2 skill points anytime after 3rd level to reduce the penalty to -1 and can eliminate the penalty altogether after 5th level. If the desert elf is traveling with at least three other members of his tribe then the penalty only comes into effect when exposed to the worst case scenario (i.e. being lost in a huge city while a street festival is taking place).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, Survival, and Listen checks. Desert elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors. Desert elves can use Survival untrained.
Spell-like Ability (Sp): Desert elves gain the ability to cast create water once per day (caster level equals desert elf’s character level).
Heat Endurance: Desert elves gain Heat Endurance (see page 50 of D&D Sandstorm) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Terran. Despite their different heritage, desert elves speak the same dialect of elven that the silver and forest elves of the Great Forest speak; although, their accent is much heavier.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass desert elf’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Desert elves do not live as long as other elves. They have the Random Starting Ages and Aging Effects of half-elves, as per the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 (pg. 109), with the following change to Aging Effects: Middle Age 82, Old 113, Venerable 145.
Desert elves are taller than silver and forest elves. They use human Base Height and Height Modifier, but still use the Base Weight and Weight Modifier for elves.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*FOREST ELVES*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep-green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often, forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.

*Legacy of the Knotwood*
The forest elves of Harqual's Great Forest are a people without a land. The Forest City of Woodknot, their ancestral home, stood for over a thousand years against evil forces from without (and even some from within). But nothing could have saved the tree homes and sacred groves of their homeland from the events that unfolded during the Year of the Return.

When Clan Therani, the ancestral rulers of the Knotwood, cutoff contact with the outside world during the previous year, all assumed that the forest elves planned to fade to Arvandor in the Outer Planes. No one expected to see any of them again as their patron god, Rillifane, had insisted on isolation from the other races of Harqual to protect them from the human influences of the Eastern Shores and beyond. Rillifane worried that his peoples' distinct society was being endangered due to these influences as more and more forest elves had begun to leave their forest home to find adventure and fame amongst the human lands. At least, that is what the demon pretending to be the Forest Lord seeded in the minds of the Elders of the Clan Council.

It would be this demon that would infect the minds of many of the more radical members of the clan, which caused them to descend into madness. The demon soon had the powerful wizards and sorcerers of the clan — under its control —  place powerful wards using dark magicks to keep the elves in and the rest of the world out. Some of the more malleable-minded willingly turned to evil for their own gain — the most ruthless being a powerful wizard named Weikir Thunderrain. The demon found a true ally in Weikir, and it molded the young elf into the ultimate weapon against his own people. The demon taught Weikir to cast several dark summoning and warding spells — allowing the demon the ability to gate into the wizard's home. This caused dozens of centuries old wards against evil to fizzle out due to the powerful dark magic used.

The demon convinced his young prodigy to destroy those he considered his rivals. Soon word of this came to the attention of the Elders of the Clan Council. They were appalled to learn that their god had not spoken to them but that instead this vile demon had fooled them all and was corrupting their people. They immediately sent their most powerful wizards, sorcerers, and priest against the fiend and those that it had corrupted.

The force was able to kill most of the corrupted elves, but Weikir refused to admit defeat. At the behest of the demon, the young wizard cast two powerful necromantic spells to ensure their success. One caused a dark fog to spread out amongst the tree homes of the surrounding clans and reshape anything it came in contact with. This allowed the demon and Weikir to exert their wills upon the clan members affected, and the two of them set loose their creations, called blood elves, on the Elders. By the end of the day most of the Elders were either slaughtered or transformed into blood elves.

Weikir then cast the most vile spell that the demon had taught him, dark wish, which merged his very soul with the demon. The Transformation turned the two dark allies into one dark creature, a fey'ri. The demon hadn't anticipated the young elf's true cunning, and when the struggle of minds was over, more elf was left than demon — but pure evil nonetheless. The new being named itself Wyrknari Vok and then began summoning lesser demons into its service. In less than a month the dark being had slaughtered, devoured or corrupted half of the clans.

Those that survived the first onslaught decide that if anything was to remain of their people then sacrifices would have to be made. The infirm and dying were allowed to pass on to Arvandor in whatever manner they chose in order to keep the demons from devouring their souls. The youngest elves of all the remaining clans would be taken north to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves with a small contingent of the bravest warriors and most devote priests to protect them. The rest would remain behind and protect the retreating elves from the demons and blood elves.

By the time the retreating elves were safely behind the powerful wards protecting the northern forest kingdom, only about a thousand of them remained and many died afterwards. Now these forest elves live as refugees amongst the silver elves of the north. There are likely hundreds of forest elves still alive and hiding from the demons on the other side of the wards placed around Silverleaf; however, not much hope is held out for them if they do live. Patrols of blood elves watch the edges of the Great Forest and as close to the wards as they dare get ensuring that Woodknot and the southern half of the Great Forest remains under the dominion of their fey'ri king.

Eight years have passed since the corruption of the Knotwood, and the number of forest elves left in the region is low. For the first few years after the corruption, the forest elves of Great Forest were considered to be a dying race. There number dropped to near extinction levels in the largest forest of Harqual. Yet, the forest elves, now living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves, have managed to survive. Also, forest elves, as a race, exist in other parts of the continent. They are found in the Cadra Forest and the Verdalf Forest as well as the region surrounding Lake Qualitian. They will never be as populace a race as they once were but they are still one of the major races of elves in the Lands of Harqual

*Forest Elf Traits*
Forest elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, -2 to Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, forest elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Forest elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Forest elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Forest elves can see three times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Forest elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Automatic Languages: Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass forest elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*HUNTER ELVES*
The hunter elves of Harqual are related to the Westryn Elves of David Arneson's Blackmoor. Why these elves came to Harqual remains a mystery and they never speak of Blackmoor and their Westryn kin living there. The hunter elves do not isolate themselves from the rest of Harqual as much as the Westryn do from the other races of Blackmoor.

However, hunter elves do tend to be more isolated than forest or silver elves, and many have never even met one. They mainly live in the deep forests west-southwest of the Great Forest, and only rarely will they live within the boundaries of the Great Forest. They are found mainly in the Guardian Bay Region, living deep within the Verdalf Forest, but they also have been encountered in the Cadra Forest, east of Lake Nest, as far north as the dark woodlands surrounding the City-state of Nikel, and as far south as the Dry Forest, east of the Free City of Deepwater. There are rumors of hunter elves living wild in the northern reaches of the Storm Jungle, but they have never been seen or heard, even by the tabaxi.

Harqual has strong ties to Blackmoor, including several magical gates. [The most powerful of these gates links the Verdalf Forest of Harqual with the northern reaches of the Elven Forest (towards Haven's Peak).] The Hunter elves of the Verdalf Forest guard this gate closely and rarely allow other elven races to use the gate. It is also said that several of the more isolated Ways can lead to Blackmoor, if that is what the traveler truly wishes. (More likely they become lost in the Ways and go mad.)

See pages 17 to 19 of Dave Arneson’s Blackmoor under the entry for Westryn Elves for the racial traits I use for hunter elves. Hunter elves share most of the same personality, physical, and alignment information listed for the Westryn. However, they do not suffer from the “Black Curse,” they don’t worship Blackmoor deities, and their language is simply Elven, but with a strong accent. The names listed on page 18 are appropriate, although family names tend to follow Harqual standards for elves (i.e. description conjunctions).

*Hunter Elf Traits*
The following changes apply to hunter elf racial traits:

Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Common, Halfling, Kitt, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian or Sorcerer.
*SILVER ELVES*
Silver elves are graceful, beautiful humanoids that originate from the northern half of the Great Forest of Harqual. Silver elves are known for their love of art and magic as well as nature and all nonmagical, forest creatures. They are less chaotic than other elves and have built a sprawling civilization within the boundary of the Great Forest.

Silver elves stand roughly 5 feet 3 inches tall and weigh around 110 pounds on average. They often have pale skinned, deep green or blue eyes, and silver or blond hair. They dress in dark green and brown wool clothing when traveling through the wilderness but also wear fine, brightly-colored garments made from silk when living in the more urban areas of their kingdom.

Silver elves tend to get along with most good-hearted humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet a rockwood gnome whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races, silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. In the human lands, it is rumored that silver elves are aligned with an intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to the silver elven people. It is the bond of friendship between their patron god, Corellon, and Cronn — the chief deity of the Pantheon of the North — that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him as much as the barbarians of the Northlands honor Corellon.

Silver elves are the most literate race of elves on Harqual and often write in a flowing elven script that they invented.

*Silver Elf Traits*
Silver elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver elves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. A silver elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, and Orc.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass silver elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Knightfall

*Elves of Harqual (cont.)

MINOR ELVEN RACES*
Beyond the major races of elves, there several distinct minor races of elves on Harqual as well: Blood elves, the Ee'aar, gray elves, the Rmoahali, and the silver 'wild' elves.

*Blood Elves*
Blood elves are the corrupted kin of the forest elves. They came into existence when an evil elven sorcerer used Several Forbidden Art spells to exert control over his enemies reshaping them into the blood elves, which have become his thralls.

The resultant blood elves became mockeries of the once proud race they were. Blood-red skin with bony spikes protruding from their bodies, pitch black eyes, and sharp vicious claws and teeth. Worse yet is that a blood elf’s spikes are always slick with poison. Blood elves always have white hair. Many blood elves also have bat-like wings, which allow them to fly.

These elves are now native outsiders who have become completely evil and are controlled by the fey’ri known as Wyrknari Vok. It was Vok, once a forest elf known as Weikir, who brought down the Elder Clans of the Knotwood in a mad push for power. Only when the tide of the battle went against him did he unleash the power of the Forbidden Art against his enemies. The resulting magical force transformed hundreds of thousands of forest elves into blood elves.

Blood elves are evil in every way, as most have forgotten their former lives. In fact, their former kin would be hard pressed to recognize them on an individual basis. The live by raiding humanoid settlements located in, or near the southern reaches of the Great Forest, which has been known as the Knotwood for thousands of years.

The deep, dark forest has become even more wild and dangerous due to the powerful dark wish spell. Only the foolhardy or ultra-brave dare enter the foreboding forests of the Blood Elf Lands, as humans are now calling it. Blood elves kill all outsiders on sight, unless the victim is an elf. What the blood elves do with captured elves is best left unsaid.

*Blood Elf Traits*
Blood elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, blood elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Outsider: Blood elves are outsiders, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person. Blood elves also have the following subtypes: Chaotic, Elf, Evil, and Native.
Weapon Proficiency: Blood elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Smite Good (Su): Once per day a blood elf can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD against a good foe.
Flight (Ex): A blood elf has a 50% chance of having bat-like wings. Those that do can fly at a Speed of 30 feet (6 squares) with average maneuverability.
Keen Vision (Ex): Blood elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Poison (Ex): Spikes; primary and secondary 1d3 Wisdom; a Fortitude save (DC 12) negates.
Blood elves have acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance 20.
Immunity to poison and magic sleep spells & effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Blood elves do not have the elven special ability to detect secret or concealed doors.
Spell-like Abilities: 3/day – darkness. This ability is as the spell cast by a 1st-level cleric.
Automatic Languages: Abyssal and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Gnoll, Ignan, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass blood elf’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +6


*The Ee'aar*
Ee’aar are hidden race found only on the continent of Harqual in the southern half of the Sunus Mountain range in the region known as the Eastern Shores. They fight a continuous struggle with the bugbears and other evil humanoids living in the northern half of the mountain range. These winged elves have almost no contact with the outside world tending to be isolationists to the extreme. There are exceptions though.

The ee'aar have good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, which lies along the northern edge of the Sunus Mountains. They also had good relations with the forest elves before the fall of the Knotwood. While still allies of the few forest elves who escaped to the High Forest, there isn't any formal relations with any of the surviving forest elven clans.

The ee'aar also have minor relations with the Barony of Liran, a human land to the south in the region known as the Thunder Lands. How they became allies with the humans remains a secret. This alliance has recently exposed the ee'aar to a race known as the kha, a race of bird-like humanoids. The kha are new to Harqual (and to Kulan) but the ee'aar have found them trustful allies.

Ee’aar look much as silver elves do except for their dark brown or black hair and the reddish brown raptor-like wings protruding from their back. Ee’aar tend to dress light enough to allow free flowing moment while they fly but heavy enough to keep warn in the cool air of the Sunus Mountains. Ee’aar rarely wear any sort of footwear heavier then sandals with warm leg wrappings. An ee’aar in flight is a wondrous thing of beauty to behold and many a human has broken down and cried at the sight of one soaring overhead.

*Ee'aar Traits*
Ee'aar characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, ee'aar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: the ee'aar are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Ee’aar receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Ee’aar can also fly at a speed of 50 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Ee’aar can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. An ee’aar who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively searching for it.
Ee’aar gain both Dodge and Mobility as bonus feats.
Power Dive (Ex): An ee’aar with a Strength score of 15 or higher automatically has the Power Dive feat. (See D&D Savage Species, page 38.)
Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Kha, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass ee’aar’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +5.
*The Rmoahali* (Frost & Fur)
Another hidden race of elves is the rmoahali, also known as Nashee elves. This race of dark-skinned elves stands taller than other elves, and they even tower over the human barbarians of the Northlands. In ages past, the rmoahali were one of the few native races of elves to Harqual but only rarely did they venture out of their cold, hidden homes in the Nashee Forest. Rmoahali are as old as the world itself having lived on Harqual since before the time of the Second Ice Age (before Cronn walked out of the mists of the Far North and into the Northlands). Many sages and historians consider them to be the oldest living race of elves on the planet, which would make them even older than gray elves.

During the early eras of Harqual, the barbarians of the Northlands always showed respect to the mahogany-skinned elves, and some of the more primitive tribes including the Neanderthal clans worshiped the Rmoahali. They were considered to be divine servants of the North Gods by these tribes. In modern times, not even Neanderthals would make such a mistake as the rmoahali went to great lengths to quell such notions. Now, they are an isolated, slightly-xenophobic race who rarely allow anyone to have any contact with their hidden cities in the Nashee Forest. (It is rumored that the Nashee Forest is also home to other ancient races from the time before the Second Ice Age as well as a large clan of half-fey gray elves).

For nearly a millennium, the rmoahali were an unknown race in the lands south of the Northlands, but now they are slowly becoming known throughout the Northern and Southern Heartlands as well as the Ragik Peninsula. A rmoahali encountered in the lands of Far South would be unique to say the least.

Rmoahali stand up to 12 feet in height and weigh roughly 240 to 300 pounds. They always have fair-colored hair often light blond or snow white, but they do not have body hair. Their eye color ranges from pale blue or green to silver or golden. They have amazing memories, but they have trouble understanding the concepts of reasoning as they are a throwback to simpler times. Rmoahali have innate psionic powers that they manifest by tapping into the surrounding vegetation. They are one of the only races in the Lands of Harqual who can become psions. (Most other races are limited to taking the wilder class.)

*Rmoahali Traits*
Rmoahali have all the racial traits of elves, as per the D&D PHB v.3.5, modified by what is given on page 36 of Frost & Fur: The Explorer’s Guide to the Frozen Lands. However, a few changes/clarifications must been made to the elf racial traits, in addition to what is listed in that book for World of Kulan. Thus, the compiled racial stats are listed below for completeness:

+2 to Wisdom, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, rmoahali gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Rmoahali base speed is 40 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Rmoahali can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Racial Hit Dice: A rmoahali begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot. Rmoahali gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A rmoahali's humanoid levels give it one feat.
Psionics: Rmoahali with a Charisma Score of 10 or higher may manifest the following powers each once per day: far hand, psionic charm, and telepathic projection. Treat the rmoahali as a 1st-level telepath for all effects dependent on level. DCs are Charisma-based. (This replaces the Spell-like Abilities listed in Frost and Fur.)
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, and any one regional barbarian tribe language (i.e. Waracou).
Favored Class: Players may choose either the psion or sorcerer class as their rmoahali's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass rmoahali’s favored class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*Gray Elves* (MM)
The gray elves of Harqual are a dead/dying race. Once a thriving race, the gray elves fell from prominence during the time in history known as the Black Wars. A vile warlord led 5,000 mercenaries into the gray elven land of Amylinyon destroying everything in their path. The land was blackened and infested with disease. (The region, now called Caer Amylinyon, has become a twisted, haunted swamp.)

The gray elves eventually destroyed the warlord and his mercenary army, but with their lands destroyed, the gray elves were forced to scatter. Some migrated to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves but most disappeared from the world. Most believe they either migrated south to eventually become the desert elves of the Great Expanse (not likely) or left Harqual (and maybe even Kulan) altogether.

Several families of gray elves live amongst the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains,as well as in the Greystone Mountain range. The families living in the Greystones are extreme isolationists and do not even welcome the dwarves of the mountain range into their communities (if you can even find them). The gray elves of Harqual have the same racial traits as the gray elves listed in D&D Monster Manual v.3.5.

*Silver 'Wild' Elves*
Silver 'wilds' are a sub-race of silver elves who live more like the barbarians of the Northlands than the silver elves of the Great Harqual Forest. They look exactly like silver elves but dress in a similar manner to forest elves. Silver 'wilds' favor the longsword instead of the rapier.

Silver 'wilds' can be found throughout the northern reaches of Harqual from the edge of the Great Forest to the Desinon Forest on the continent's northern shore. They are steadfast allies of the barbarians of the Northlands even more so than regular silver elves.

*Silver 'Wild' Elf Traits*
Silver 'wild' elf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, silver 'wilds' have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Weapon Proficiency: Silver ‘wilds’ receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Silver 'wild' elf base land speed is 35 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light Vision. Silver ‘wilds’ can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Silver ‘wilds’ gain 1 extra skill point at each level (or HD) because they must constantly train themselves to stay one step ahead of the dangers that surround them. In addition, silver ‘wilds’ gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks. Poorly suited to social interaction, silver ‘wilds’ suffer a –2 racial penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian and Elven. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass silver ‘wild’ elf’s ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Other Variant Elf Cultures on Harqual*
There are many other distinct cultures of elves on Harqual. Almost all of these distinct cultures are similar enough to the elves in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 that the differences are negligible. The main exception are the elves of the Tyrian Valley.

A few of these distinct elven cultures came into being after The Transformation but not all of them.

*Aphranæn Elves*
This race of elves came to Harqual during The Transformation. They were transported to Kulan from the Alternate Material Plane world known as Maran. They are similar to silver elves in outlook, but they have a unique history and culture that is too long to go into here.

What is known is that they have never heard of the Elven Gods and have a different patron god who they still venerate. Slowly, the Aphranæns are being exposed to the culture of the silver elves, and the two races are becoming close allies.

Aphranæns live almost exclusively in the forests of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, the land duplicated on Kulan from Maran. A small number of Aphranæns have migrated to the Great Forest to live amongst the silver elves, however.

Aphranæn elves have the same racial traits as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have slightly altered language choices depending on where they live. All Aphranæn elves speak two distinct elven languages from Maran — Aphranæn and Vananean. They also speak Javeldian, the common language of the citizens of Ahamudia.

Aphranæn elves living in Ahamudia may choose the following languages as bonus languages: Bitran or Nihil. Aphranæn elves refuse to speak the Maran versions of Goblin and Orc; although, many of them understand these two languages. Aphranæn elves living in the Great Forest may choose either of the following languages as bonus languages instead of Bitran or Nihil: Elven or Sylvan.

Aphranæn elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Aphranæn elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Aphranæn elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of Korvosa*
The elves living in the City-state of Korvosa are, for the most part, a unique race of elves from another world brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation as were all Korvosans. They stand taller than the native races of the continent and their ears are larger and more pointed, but besides those obvious differences, they are quite similar to the native elves of Harqual in many regards. The Elven language they speak is nearly identical to the Elven language of Harqual. For game purposes, Korvosan elves use the standard racial traits listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5; although, they have different ranges for height and weight (to be determined) and different language options: Add Taldane to and remove Common from Automatic Languages. Add Shoanti and Varisian to Bonus Languages.

The elves of Korvosa never refer to themselves as Korvosan elves. “Korvosan” is a generalized name given to them and the other demihuman races of Korvosa by native Harqualians, especially by the elves of the Far South, the Torin, and lightfoot halflings. The term is often used in a derogatory manner, which irritates all Korvosans including the city-state's human population. The elves of Korvosa refer to themselves as the Mierani, which pays tribute to their ancestry on their home world. This small group of elves has remained aloof towards the rest of the continent beyond the towns and denizens of region known as the Wild Shores.

Mierani elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, an Mierani elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Mierani elf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Elves of the Far South*
The elves living in the region of Harqual known as the Far South have the same stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that they exchange longsword for short sword and rapier for scimitar under Weapon Proficiency. As well, they exchange sorcerer for wizard regarding their Favored Class, and they automatically speak Suar, the common language of the Far South, instead of Common.

Elves of the Far South live in small clans made up of related family members. These clans live together in large plantations growing cotton and grapes as well as raising domesticated antelope. These “southern” elves have abandoned the traditional elven way of life. They still worship many of the Elven Gods; although, most have turned towards worshiping Interloper Gods. These elves live more like humans do in the North and are often allies to the rakasta, lightfoot halflings, and rockwood gnomes of the Far South but not always.

Note that these “southern” elves are not the dominant race in the south; they are outstripped in numbers by lightfoot halflings, rockwood gnomes, the rakasta, and the Torin. They are usually more prominent than humans in most of the city-states of the Far South. Note, however, that since The Transformation brought dozens of new human-dominated cultures to Harqual, “southern” elves have become less dominant than humans in many regions. “Southern” elves have greater numbers than kitts, most half-breed races, and the civilized goblinoid races (i.e. hobgoblins) living in the city-states of the Far South.

*Elves of the Tyrian Valley*
The elves of the Tyrian Valley are another unique elven race brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. Its strange culture is as unique as its unusual races.

While these unusual elves from another world have been mistaken for desert elves, they are completely different in mentality than the native desert elves of the Expanse. Desert elves have a united sense of tradition and honor amongst their own kind. Tyrian elves on the other hand aren't very united as a race, and they aren't much for the ways of honor.

This has led to conflict between the two elven sub-races, and the conflicts are often bloody. What the Tyrian elves lack in numbers they make up for with ferocity. Desert elves mockingly call the elves of the Tyrian Valley “savage elves” while other native Harqualian races often refer to them as the Feral. Tyrian elves have all the racial traits of the Elf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian elves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian elf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian elf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Island-Dwelling Elves*
This entry refers to those elves, which live a nomadic existence traveling the islands of the Karmine Sea. These “islander” elves are common in the Domain of Frey as well as the City-state of Shorel, and they are the dominant race of the City-state of Chanish. They are not as common in the Domain of Thyer or the Myriad Holds; although, they are a prominent race of the City of Cathafael, which is considered part of the Myriad Holds.

These “islander” elves have the same racial stats as the elves listed in the D&D PHB v.3.5, except that instead of being proficient with longswords and rapiers as well as longbows and shortbows they are proficient with scimitars, short swords, and tridents. The Swim skill is always a class skill for them, and they have a +2 racial bonus on Swim checks instead of the standard +2 racial bonus on Search checks. (Listen and Spot bonuses are unchanged. “Islander” elves don’t have the ability to detect secret or concealed doors.) Island-dwelling elves favor the ranger class instead of the wizard class and Aquan is an option under Bonus Languages.



*Urban-Dwelling Elves*
This refers to the many elves that have migrated into the human dominated cities of the North living there instead of in their own cities or in the wilderness. These “urbanite” elves have the same statistics as the elves in the D&D PHB v.3.5. However, urban elves can choose rogue or urban ranger as their Favored Class instead of wizard but once the choice is made it cannot be changed.

Note that elves living in the southern cities of the Far South are considered Elves of the Far South not urban elves. Urban-dwelling elves are (usually) found only as far south as the Chara Coast in the west and the Barony of Liran the Free City of Yuln in the east. The elves living in or near Selquin are considered “southern” elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DWARVES OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of dwarves known throughout the Lands of Harqual: high dwarves, hill dwarves, and the Torin.

*HIGH DWARF*
High dwarves are taller than their hill dwarven cousins, averaging 4-½ feet in height and 150 pounds. Their skin and hair are generally ruddier than hill dwarves and they tend to wear their heavy beards down past their stomachs. High dwarven eye color tends to range from the color of the earth to the sparkling gems that can be found within. High dwarves prefer warm, functional garments, which tend to be black, brown, or light gray in color.

The high dwarves of Harqual are becoming a forgotten race as they struggle to survive in the isolated mountain ranges of Northern Harqual. High dwarves are almost never encountered beyond their mountain homes and rarely will they trust non-dwarves. One of the oldest dwarven races on Harqual in ages past, high dwarves exist in almost every mountain range of the North. They are one of the few native races to Harqual.

Since the destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone — by foul magic and the betrayal of their people by one of their own to the Opposition — these dwarves have had little refuge from their enemies. Forced to live on the highest peaks, high dwarves have become used to being isolated for long periods of time without aid from their hill dwarven cousins. This hasn’t stopped them from petitioning to be allowed to enter and to live in Milo, the Capital City of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

The High Thane, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to let the high dwarven refugees enter the city fearing that doing so would risk the Opposition turning their attention upon the capital city. This has been a hard decision for her to live with as she is a high dwarf herself and has kin amongst the homeless high dwarven clans. However, this decision had been her father’s — the previous High Thane — before he died, and she doesn’t want to go against his wishes.

As a result, many high dwarven clans have left the Greystone Mountains entirely. Several clans have moved farther north to avoid the machinations of the Opposition and the evil humanoids that have taken advantage of the high dwarves' plight. Many of these clans can now be found in the Aragar Mountains and the Kaltar Mountains in the farthest reaches of the Northlands. However, one clan is rumored to have moved south and entered the Sunus Mountains in search of the lost Dwarven City of Nithardel and reclaim it for the dwarven people.

*High Dwarf Traits*
High dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom, -4 to Charisma. The high dwarves of Harqual are more withdrawn then their hill dwarven cousins, but they make up for this by being more intuitive.
High dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, high dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a high dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A high dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a high dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A high dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. High dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: High dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: High dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A high dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against known members of the Opposition: Since the destruction of Highstone it has become every high dwarf's goal to seek vengeance against the evil, secretive organization known as the Opposition. Note: Player’s have the option to select the hill dwarf +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against gnolls and ogres.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass high dwarf's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*HILL DWARF*
Hill dwarves have all the physical characteristics of the dwarves listed in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5 including height, weight, hair, skin and eye color, and type of dress. They are more likely to braid their beards than high dwarves. Unlike high dwarves, hill dwarves are not native to the Lands of Harqual and most believe they immigrated to the continent a frozen land bridge from another continent (i.e. Kanpur). However, some hill dwarven sages believe that their race came from another world entirely; they believe that the hill dwarves immigrated to Kulan using huge spelljamming citadels.

Regardless of how they arrived on Harqual, hill dwarves have existed in the mountain ranges of Northern Harqual since their race first arrived on the continent, during the time when the North Gods still lived amongst the barbarians of the Northlands. Their patron god, Moradin, is an honored member and friend to the Pantheon of the North. As a result, hill dwarves and the barbarians of the Northlands generally get along with each other and trade goods regularly.

The destruction of the Dwarven City of Highstone left a handful of hill dwarven clans homeless; they are now scattered around the hills and mountains near the Dwarven City of Milo. The current High Thane of the Greystones, Sannl Blackforge, has so far refused to allow these hill dwarven clans to permanently take up residence in Milo as her advisors fear overcrowding. This was the ruling of her father before he was killed, and she wants to honor his wishes.

However, as a result, many of these homeless hill dwarves are leaving their ancestral home for the human lands of the Eastern Shores and the western lands near the Mines of Morhan as well as the Northlands. A large number of these dwarves have taken up residence in the hills surrounding the Sunus Mountains, and it is rumored that those migrating west may petitioning the Bitran in the Rilous Mountains for sanctuary.

Hill dwarves can be found almost anywhere North of the Great Expanse as many of their kind have left the Greystone Mountains in the past. They can be found living in the Kul Moren Mountains and in the lands of many human-dominated lands. Many of these dwarven refugees lose their traditions over time and become “sundered.” (See under “Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual” for more details on sundered dwarves.)

*Hill Dwarf Traits*
Hill dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Hill dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, hill dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a hill dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A hill dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a hill dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A hill dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Hill dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
Weapon Familiarity: Hill dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Hill dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A hill dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to hit gnolls and ogres. Hill dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Barbarian, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass hill dwarf's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +0.
*THE TORIN*
The Torin are an offshoot race from a clan of dwarves that abandoned the Dwarven City of Nithardel in the Sunus Mountains over three hundred years ago. The reason for this has been lost to time, and the Torin refuse to discuss the matter and no one has been able to locate the lost dwarven city since.

After the Torin abandoned their homeland they immigrated south, past the Great Expanse, and many now live a nomadic lifestyle throughout the savannas of the Far South hunting antelope and zebras from the back of dire badgers. Not all Torin were content to give up their roots completely, however, and many have begun to try and rekindle the past by moving back into hills and mountains of the southern lands.

The most notable of these communities are the cities of Thunderwall and Highwall, which are located high above the eastern hills of the Heverkent Forest. Thunderwall is located in a great meteor crater, while Highwall is located south of that location on a high plateau. The two cities are dominated by the Torin but are also home to many Rockwood gnomes and southern elves.

Regardless of traditions, the Torin try to get along with just about everyone. Most other races view the Torin as strange and savage but will trade with them for their fine weapons and jewelry. The only true enemies the Torin have are the zebranaurs as that race takes exception to the dwarves' diet of zebra meat.

Torin are just as intelligent as their northern cousins, but they are often looked down upon by northern dwarves, regardless. They have light brown to russet colored hair and are fond of drooping mustaches and short braided ponytails. Torin males don't grow beards as The Far South is hot enough as it is, and females do not have any facial hair at all. They have brown or olive skin tones, and they always have brown or black eyes.

*Torin Dwarf Traits*
Torin dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma. Torin are quick with a bow and can handle the noon day sun of the savannas without any difficulty. However, their wild-like appearance and behavior tends to set them apart from other races.
Torin dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, Torin dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
Low-light Vision. Torin dwarves can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Claustrophobia: Torin dwarves are claustrophobic. They must roll a successful Will save in order to overcome their fear of the underground before entering dungeons, caves, and tombs. If the check fails, the PC may not enter. Once underground he must make save each day. If he fails, he will want to leave the underground by the most direct route. Underground, a Torin dwarf attacks with a -1 penalty to his rolls. Should he fail his claustrophobic saving throw, the penalty increases by -1 for each additional day he stays underground. If he fails to reach open air, he may attempt further saving throws each day to overcome his claustrophobia. These saving throws are made at the same penalty as the dwarf's current attack roll penalty.
Weapon Familiarity: Torin dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: Torin dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A Torin dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against ogres. This bonus is due to years of being trained to defend against this race more effectively.
+1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with all ranged weapons (including crossbows).
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to wood, precious metals, and gems.
Automatic Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect) and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Torin dwarf's barbarian class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment +1.
*MINOR DWARVEN RACES*
In addition to the major races listed above there are two notable, minor races of dwarves — Bitran dwarves and the duergar — as well as two fairly unknown, minor races of dwarves — the dwarves of the Badlands and Gletscher dwarves.

*Bitran Dwarves*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are considered, in fact, one people regardless of race.

The Bitran come from an underground city in the Rilous Mountains, which is simply called the City of Bitran. It is a strange place to outsiders filled with strange magical gadgets and weaponry. The Bitran have knowledge in something they call Black Thunder (similar to the smokepowder made in the Ferinmal Homeland). This substance is nearly unheard of beyond the borders of the Kingdom of Ahamudia. (The Bitran do not created hand-held firearms, but they do have cannons protecting the City of Bitran.)

Both races are distinctive in appearance from the native dwarven and gnomish races of Harqual in that their skin is either burnished bronze to pitch black in color. Their hair is always fiery red in color and their eyes are as black as coal. Some believe they have been infused with the very magic that courses through their forges. The Bitran wear tough leather garments with studded iron rivets embedded on the outside (masterwork studded leather armor.)

The dwarves of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the lost of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran dwarves live amongst their gnome cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of Bitran is a gnome.) They tend to be more curious and outgoing than the native dwarven races of Harqual.

Bitran dwarves have the touch of magic in them. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become fighters, rogues, or any other class except wizards. For some strange reason, Bitran dwarves can never learn traditional magic. It would be like asking them to fly without having wings.

*Bitran Dwarf Traits*
Bitran dwarf characters benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma. Bitran dwarves are both robust and compelling, but are not as knowledgeable as other dwarves.
Bitran dwarves aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-size. As Medium creatures, Bitran dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Bitran dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Bitran dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Weapon Familiarity: Bitran dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A Bitran dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a Bitran dwarf loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Bitran dwarves only have a +1 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks. They are also less familiar with unusual stonework, gaining only a +1 racial bonus for their Stonecunning ability. (See the D&D Player’s Handbook v.3.5 for details on Stonecunning.)
Bitran dwarf sorcerers can cast all of the spells listed as part of the Earth Domain, as regular sorcerer spells of the corresponding Earth level listed for each spell. The Bitran dwarf sorcerer doesn’t gain the domain granted power, however.
Endure (Su): A Bitran dwarf is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the +2 racial bonus against spells and spell-like effects.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranæn, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran dwarves haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Fighter or Sorcerer class as their Bitran dwarf's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran dwarf's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*The Duergar* (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
The duergar of Kulan are nearly identical to the duergar of other worlds. Their appearance and alignment tendencies are the same for the most part. However, what is different is their history and society. In ages past, before Cronn walked from the mists into the Northlands of Harqual, a great war in the Underearth was nearing its end. This conflict, known as the the Underearth War, raged throughout Kulan's Underearth for centuries. Brought about by the arrival of a dark-skinned race of elves known as drow, the conflict grew from the region of the Underearth near what is now Bluffside (on the surface.) The drow arrived through magical gates from an alternate Prime Material Plane and began to settle and conquer the other races of the Underearth.

The drow came in the hundreds of thousands and the other races found that banding together was their only chance for survival. Thus, it was the duergar, morlocks, earth ogres, and dozens of other dark races that pushed back the drow onslaught and destroyed the gates that had brought the drow to Kulan. The allied races viciously hunted down every drow, no matter how far the dark elves fled. Only a small number survived by ascending to the surface near Bluffside, but after centuries of dilution with the high elves of the region only a half-drow half-high elf cross remains known as the Nevae. Beyond the region of Bluffside, the the drow passed into obscurity.

However, the Underearth War didn't end there. Morlocks reproduce faster than jackrabbits, and they knew they had the advantage. They turned on their allies after the last of the drow were wiped out. This included the duergar who had tried to warn the other races of the morlocks' intentions. Their warnings fell on deaf ears, and the morlocks began exterminating entire races from the Underearth. The morlocks turned out to be more dangerous than the drow ever were.

The duergar found themselves hard pressed even with their foresight to see the morlocks' treachery and prepare for it. It is this fact that kept the bulk of their race from being enslaved or exterminated. The last remaining clans of the duergar retreated from the morlock onslaught; they retreated to the other side of the world. They found the deep delves under the continent of Harqual to their liking and proceeded to build new cities in the great delves. They spent years preparing for the morlocks to come and come they did. The Duergar-Morlock War lasted for centuries, and the duergar were hard pressed by the morlock onslaught once again.

Several delves fell to the morlocks forcing some of the duergar to do what they never thought they would have to do to survive. They began ascending to the surface. This brought them into conflict with the other dwarven races of Harqual, so the duergar made a pact with the mountain orcs of the Kul Moren Mountains and Thunder Mountains. The duergar would aid the mountain orcs in their quest to conquer the surface world in exchange for mutual defense from the morlocks. The arrangement has worked out well for both races; although, the arrangement often leads to disagreements between the two races.

Note, however, that not all of the duergar that ascended to the surface met resistance. Several clans ascended into the upper caverns of the Grey Mountains on Teverroot Island. (The mountains didn't have a name before the duergar settled there.) The volcanically active mountain range was isolated enough for the duergar clans to avoid the notice of the morlocks. Two great duergar cities — Duroko and Durgan — were initially dug into and up through the stone of the Gray Mountains. In recent years the duergar have built another, which is called Serugar. These duergar call their mountainous home Duergold.

Thus, the Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar, and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane (These followers of Xuar dominate the rest of the island.). However, this peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks to both kingdoms, than to any mutual entreaty towards each other. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

Meanwhile, in the great delves below Harqual, The Duergar-Morlock War has turned into a cold war. Tensions are high and secret skirmishes have broken out. Yet, there has been little true conflict for the last 300 years. The duergar believe it is only a matter of time until the morlocks again push to conquer the last of the duergar delves. After that they could threaten all of Harqual as well, and while the duergar have little love for the surface-dwellers, they are the only thing that prevents this from happening.

The duergar of Harqual have the same racial traits as listed in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook.

*Dwarves of the Badlands* (Sandstorm)
This minor race of dwarves is also known as the Ferinmal, which is also the name of the region that they live in, exclusively. It is though that they are related to the Torin in some manner but no proof of this has been found. They are well adapted to the harsh conditions of the Hills of Ferinmal and the rugged badlands surrounding them.

Badlands dwarves have a knack for creating and using flintlocks and other smokepowder firearms, which they usually sell to outsiders at inflated rates. They also have a knack for digging through the rough hills for water sources that others would be hard pressed to locate. Individual clans have been known too make a fortune selling water to travelers such as trade caravans and the nomadic desert elves. Badlands dwarves tend to keep to themselves, but they do get along well enough with the Torin, desert elves, and the other citizens of The Ferinmal Homeland.

*Dwarf of the Badlands Traits*
The badlands dwarves of the Ferinmal Homeland have the same racial traits as noted for Badlands dwarves listed in D&D Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand, with the following change:

Weapon Familiarity: Badlands dwarves treat all flintlock firearms as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
*Gletscher Dwarves* (Frostburn)
A minor and previously unknown sub-race of dwarf is slowly becoming known in the far reaches of the Northlands. These dwarves, known as the Gletscher, or glacier dwarves, have recently been spotted in the northern reaches of cold mountain ranges throughout the regions of Desinon Forest and the Lands of the Nashee. They haven’t been spotted in the Kaltar Mountains as of yet.

Those who have heard of the Gletscher believe that they have only recently migrated to Harqual from lands beyond the Northlands across the frozen ice of the North Sea. The truth is that Gletscher are a race that originated in the Sunless Land, the Godly Realm of Cronn, Father of the North Gods. The Gletscher were sent to Cronn’s realm from Moradin, The Soul Forger, as a sign of solidarity between the North Gods and Dwarven Gods.

Gletscher dwarves have great respect for both Moradin and Cronn but tend to worship the Dwarven Gods almost exclusively. A few of the more chaotically-inclined individuals do worship Cronn, however. Other deities that a Gletscher dwarf PC might worship include Halmyr, Jalivier, Lokun (rare), and Uller (very rare). A few clans of Gletscher live within the confines of the Sky Traveler’s Godly Realm of Hougard and are chaotic good in alignment.

The Gletscher dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Glacier dwarves listed in D&D Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow.

*Other Variant Dwarf Cultures on Harqual*
There are few other distinct cultures of dwarves on Harqual. The first two are based on dwarven races brought to the continent during the time of The Transformation while the other two refer to native dwarven sub-cultures of Harqual.

*Dwarves of Korvosa*
Besides humans, the most populace race in the City-state of Korvosa is dwarven. Specifically, the race of Korvosan dwarves known as the Janderhoff. This name refers to a dwarven city on the home world of the Korvosans, which was not duplicated on Harqual during the time of The Transformation. This has forced the dwarves living in Korvosa to adapt. On their home world, the dwarves of Janderhoff were relied on to provide the city with the black marble so prized in Korvosa. Now, without this resource, the dwarves have had to become proactive in finding iron, silver and stone for the city-state, and without the aid of their lost kin, they are having a tough time supplying demand.

The fact that the rockwood gnomes of the Hinderfall Mountains constantly block their attempts to mine in the mountain range hasn't helped matters either. “Korvosan” dwarves are arrested on sight within the Realm of the Little Trees or killed outright within the Inner Forest of the Heverkent. The denizens of the Outer Forest are a little more tolerant towards the Janderhoff, and many of the shadier denizens will sell gems and precious metals to them; although, they always charge Janderhoff dwarves exorbitant sums of gold for any type of goods. More often the Janderhoff must trade with the citizens of the distant city of Rhamsandron or the Domain of Fallen Trees, which has increased tensions even more between Korvosa and its other new neighbors.

The Janderhoff have roughly the same appearance as the northern dwarves of the continent. They are easy to distinguish from the Torin (whom they dislike) as they never shave their beards; although, they are known for keeping their beards trimmed short, especially in the hotter months of the year. The Janderhoff have the same racial traits as the Dwarf entry in the D&D PHB v.3.5; however, they have a slightly different set of Automatic and Bonus Languages as per the following changes: Automatic Languages – remove Common, add Taldane; Bonus Languages: add Suar. The Dwarven language of their home world is close enough to the Dwarven language of Harqual that they can understand Harqualian dwarves without any real difficulty. Note that theres is a growing movement amongst the Janderhoff dwarves to modify their racial language to distinguish themselves from the other dwarven races of Harqual.

Janderhoff dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Janderhoff dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Janderhoff dwarf would still be considered an infant at this time.

*Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley*
Humans from the Chara Coast have been known to mistake this unique race of dwarves for the Torin. However, once a Tyrian dwarf speaks there is little doubt that he or she isn't a Torin dwarf. Dwarves of the Tyrian Valley are another Transformation race brought to the World of Kulan from another world – a world the Tyrian races call Athas. This world seems to have its own unique versions of the various civilized races of Harqual including not only dwarves but elves, halflings, and humans as well.

The Tyrian Valley sits on the eastern side of the Patron Mountains within the boundaries of the Great Expanse. It has come to influence not only the desert elves of the Expanse but also the cities of the Chara Coast. It is the dwarves of the Tyrian Valley that influences the latter. Citizens of the Chara Cities often call Tyrian dwarves the Steadfast when praising them and the Unyielding when belittling them. Tyrian dwarves often outwork even the stoutest hill dwarf or Torin dwarf and once they put their mind to a task they don't stop until it's finished.

Tyrian dwarves have all the racial traits of the Dwarf entry in Chapter 2: Races in the Dark Sun 3 PDF document, which can be downloaded from the Dark Sun Fan Website, The Burnt World of Athas.

Tyrian dwarves, as a race, are not native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar subtype. However, a Tyrian dwarf that is born in the Lands of Harqual is considered to be native to the World of Kulan, but a native Tyrian dwarf would still be considered a child at this time.

*Seacliff Dwarves* (Stormwrack)
Seacliff dwarves are a  rare subculture of dwarves on Harqual. Often called “salt beards” by Torin dwarves, these dwarves live in the tall, impregnable cliffs of the Stonegard Holds that overlook the Hallian Sea and the Strait of the Whispering Stones on the island group known as the Rumbling Archipelago just off the coast of the Nebral Peninsula.

These dwarves have lived here since before the Divinity War ended 1,001 years ago, and they do not worship the traditional Dwarven Deities. Instead, they venerate the Dwarven Gods known as Era, Granok, and Orbane as well as several Interloper and World Gods including Ahto, Aoskar, Calphas, Ibrandul, Kord, Ptah, Ulaa, and Velit. Seacliff dwarves are more fun loving and jovial than other dwarves, and they are excellent seafarers and sky captains.

The Seacliff dwarves of Harqual have the same racial traits as noted for Seacliff dwarves listed in D&D Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave.

*Sundered Dwarves*
Over the years, many dwarves have found themselves cut off from the various kingdoms of the dwarves. Without a land to call their own, many of these “sundered” dwarves would eventually come to live in human-dominated cities. They adapted to life in these cities as best they could building strong foundations of stone-homes above ground. The best examples of this are in the Lands of the Cities of the Wind just southeast of the Greystone Mountains. The city of Ciros is known for its extensive population of sundered dwarves. Sundered dwarves are exactly like hill dwarves except that they may take any one regional human language as a Bonus Language.

High dwarves never become “sundered” regardless of how long they have been homeless.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE HALFLINGS OF HARQUAL*
There are three major races of halflings on Harqual: Hairfoot, Lightfoot, and Northchild. These halfling races are few and isolated from each other. Thus, they have completely different outlooks on life.

*HAIRFOOTS*
Hairfoot halflings are a fun-loving race of humanoids with hardened soles on their hairy feet. They are more likely to remain close to home than other halfling races and they are happiest when smoking a pipe, swapping stories, or taking care of their farmsteads. Sadly, competition with humans has left many hairfoot communities abandoned and the small humanoids either have been integrated into human culture or have moved into the Great Forest to live amongst the silver and forest elves. Hairfoots take this all in stride, however, as they adapt well to new situations.

Hairfoots in the Eastern Shores have had a hard time lately. The recent changes in doctrine in the Kingdom of Thallin means that, now, no hairfoots live within that kingdom's borders. Also, the corruption of the Knotwood has forced the abandonment of many hairfoot communities along the southern edge of the Great Forest. They have had too migrate farther south to Anoria, Izmer, Minar, and Wolffire. The strongest presence of hairfoots is in Calot, on the southwestern shore of Lake Qualitian. Here, hairfoots control nearly 40% of the land and farming industry. Calot is small but that's the way hairfoots like it.

Hairfoots have more of a presence in the western lands of Northern Harqual such as in the Aerie Holds, Barony of Poli, City-state of Halandra, County of Valeny, Monarchy of Avion, and the Onan Territories. However, these hairfoots have completely integrated themselves into human culture and most of their ancestral roots have been lost or forgotten. Hairfoots are very rare north of the Great Forest and Greystone Mountains.

Also, Hairfoots are almost never found south of the Great Expanse and those few encountered traveling those lands are either exiles or are traders looking for new markets for hairfoot goods. Hairfoots get along with lightfoots for the most part, but they have so little contact with them that most hairfoot-lightfoot relationships are based on individual interaction. While not unheard of, marriage between hairfoots and lightfoots is so rare as to be unique.

*Hairfoot Halfling Traits*
Hairfoot halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom. Hairfoots are quick on their feet and are highly intuitive, but they lack physical strength and rarely follow scholarly pursuits.
Small. As Small creatures, hairfoot halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Hairfoot halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Hairfoot halflings can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
+1 racial attack bonus with slings or thrown rocks. Hairfoots are good at throwing rocks and using them in slings. Hairfoots don’t gain this bonus with other ranged weapons like lightfoots do.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Hairfoots are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the halfling's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.).
Hairfoot halflings are good with animals, self-sufficient, and stealthy. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal, Move Silently, and Survival checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Kitt, and Orc.
Favored Class: Scout. A multiclass hairfoot halfling's scout class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*LIGHTFOOTS*
The lightfoot are the most stable race of halflings on Harqual. They dominate the lands of the Far South and have population numbers that meet if not exceed many of the other races in the southern lands. They are more numerous than hobgoblins, kitts, and even humans, regardless of the events of the time of The Transformation. That magical conjunction greatly changed the lands of the Nebral Peninsula by duplicating/teleporting the human cities of the Belin to Harqual from and alternate Material Plane. The mists of The Transformation caused many lightfoot communities to disappear into nothingness all across the Far South.

Even with this grievous loss, lightfoots continue to thrive. From Mt. Song and Bandontown on the Nebral Peninsula to Zafira and Woodhold on the Varan Peninsula, the lightfoot are found everywhere in the Far South. From Selquin and Osebye in the west to Jyl and Waile in the east, the lightfoots thrive.

Lightfoots are the most urban of all the halfling races on Harqual; although, they do tend to wander from city to city in nomadic wagon trains, like gypsies. However, these families also own property in many of the Far South’s cities and communities. When a lightfoot gets too old to travel then he or she retires to his or her favorite community and settle down to raise the next generation of lightfoots. These lightfoot elders are highly respected.

While lightfoot halflings tend to be distrustful of humans and goblinoids, for the most part, they have good relations with kitts, the Torin, the rakasta, and rockwood gnomes. There are many communities in the Far South where lightfoots are more numerous than humans. In these communities, things are built to Small size and Medium-sized equipment cost as much as three times more than normal, unless you can find a rakasta trader willing to sell Medium-sized items. (Then it only costs twice as much.)

*Lightfoot Halfling Traits*
Lightfoot halflings have the exact same racial traits as listed for Halflings in the D&D Player's Handbook v.3.5, except for the following additions and changes:

+1 racial attack bonus with all ranged weapons.
Racial Feat: Lightfoot halflings gain the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana as a bonus feat at first-level.
Lightfoot halflings can use Knowledge (local) untrained.
Automatic Languages: Halfling and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, and Rakasta.
*NORTHCHILD HALFLINGS (A.K.A. ICEFOOTS)*
Northchild halflings, also called icefoots, are nearly indistinguishable from their hairfoot cousins. What gives them away, besides their savage appearance, is the fact that the hair on their feet covers the whole foot. Also, Northchild halflings tend to wear their hair unkempt and long like the human barbarians they sometimes live amongst.

Icefoots are very rarely encountered anywhere south of the Greystone Mountains. They do not feel comfortable in the southern lands and a person would have to force an icefoot to go south of the Great Expanse. They are happiest living wild off the land but will trade with barbarian friendly lands such as MaShir and Acheos. They often travel and settle with human barbarians but do have their own traditional homelands as well. The largest of these homelands is the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the west, but there are also icefoot bands as far north as the Desinon Forest, as far to the east as the Lands of the Nashee, and as far south as the Cold Barrens of the North.

It is rumored that a sub-race of Northchild halflings might live farther north amongst the islands of the North Sea. These ‘mythic’ icefoots are said to be able to walk on top of snow and ice as easily as a silver 'wild' do across the flat plains of the Northlands. Some believe they can magically pass through solid ice, as per the arcane spell, passwall.

*Northchild Halfling Traits*
Northchild halflings benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Charisma.
Small: As Small creatures, icefoots gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws. Northchild halflings are highly capable of avoiding mishaps.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against cold effects and a -1 racial penalty on saving throws against fire effects. These adjustments apply to cold and fire effects from any source, whether magical or mundane.
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against fear. (This bonus stacks with the icefoot's +1 bonus to saving throws in general.)
Cold Endurance: Icefoots gain Cold Endurance (see page 47 of D&D Frostburn) as a bonus feat.
Skills: Northchild halflings are agile, surefooted, and athletic. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. Their keen hearing bestows a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks. Also, they are taught to survive in the wild from a young age. Thus, they gain a +2 racial bonus on all Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Barbarian, Halfling. Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Kitt, Orc, Waracou, and any one additional regional 'barbarian' language. (The most common is called Waracou.)
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass Northchild halfling's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## the Jester

Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.

I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.

Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jesus, Robert.  That's an impressive (and intimidating) amount of detail.




Yes, I'm all about the details. I'll be changng a few things regarding racial traits, now that I have _D&D Unearthed Arcana_ (i.e. Ice Elves = Arctic Elves).



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'll come back and re-read it when I'm not just off work...  From the skimming I gave it, I'd say you have a very well-developed world here.  I remember looking at your cosmology diagram when I was checking out the Kulan Yahoo group, too- it was interesting as well.




When it comes to the world's development, most of the well-developed part of it is still in my brain. A lot of it still needs to be written down, which is a slow process.

As for the cosmology diagram, I remember you asked a question about the diagram at my yahoo group and I eventually answered it. I'll repost the query and reply here (as well as the diagram) for any others who want to tkae a look at it.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this would be a kick ass world to play in sometime (like if I ever show up randomly on your doorstep- hey, ask PC, it can happen! )




Well, right now I don't have a game running in Kulan. I might be starting one up soon if I can get a few of my gamng friend interested. I'm also considering running a PBP game here on EN World but I want to make sure the players I get are willing to put in the time to learn important back story details (without going overboard, of course.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan Cosmology [EDITED: 2020-05-15]*

Reposted here, to get opinions & suggestions for my cosmology. - KF72



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted on the World of Kulan Yahoo Group_
> Hey, I took a look at your rough diagram of your cosmology and had a question or two...
> 
> First of all, is the plane of twilight the same (or roughly the same) as the plane of shadows?
> 
> Does it also replace the astral plane?





Wow, I haven't worked on that for some time. 

The *Shadowstar Sea* (formerly the Plane of Twilight) is like combining the Plane of Shadows and the Astral Plane/Sea. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper or Lower Planes.

It is my main Transitive Plane connecting to the Ethereal, the Elemental Planes, and the Upper and Lower Planes, but not directly to the Prime Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea you have to pass first through the Ethereal to the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea. (No silver cords when traveling through the plane.)

Anyway, Shadowstar Sea is halfway between Astral and Shadow in look and feel - not horribly dark and gloomy yet not highly radiant either. Of course, the closer you are to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it is and the closer to the lower planes the gloomer and closed off it is.

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the ethereal. Thus,_shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to that plane (i.e. _astral projection_) and beyond.

Hmm... some of these spells might need to go up a level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create Greater version of certain spells (i.e. _shadow walk, greater_). I have things to think about... hmm.

In my cosmology, the *Githyanki* are native to the Shadowstar Sea as are all astral and shadow-based creatures (i.e. astral dreadnaught, shadow mastiff, etc.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you use the energy planes?




Nope. Postive and Negative power and creatures comes from the Shadowstar Sea as well. Positive towards the Upper Planes and Negative towards the Lower Planes. This fact makes it hard to travel to the Outer Planes by almost any means. You have to be well prepared to survive either way.

Once on the Outer Planes it functions as a slight modified Great Wheel, as per the Planescape cosmology. Permanent gates and portals to the Outer Planes from Kulan are very rare and very well and heavily guarded. Gates and portals to the Elemental Planes are more common.

Note that while the Elemental Planes are not touching in the diagram, I am planning on updating it to include the Quasi and Para-Elemental Planes in my cosmology.

Also, my cosmology uses the following alternate planes and demiplanes from _D&D Manual of the Planes_: Region of Dreams, The Plane of Mirrors (expanded), Spirit World, Temporal Energy Plane (called the Temperal Prime, IMC), Plane of Faerie, Far Realm, The Obseratorium, Common Ground, plus a new demiplane I call the *Plane of Serenity* (a fey plane that broke off from Faerie).

Also, see the link below for how I'm working Spelljammer into my cosmology.

http://sj.darkwood.org/www/cosmo/index.html


----------



## Knightfall

*THE GNOMES OF HARQUAL*
There is only one major race of gnomes on Harqual; however, it hasn't always been that way.

*A LITTLE BIT OF GNOME HISTORY*
In past eras gnomes were as widespread as elves and halflings. Gnomes came to Harqual during the migration of the Ne Mei'neav from wildspace during the Second Era.
*Note:* Ne Mei'neav was the term given to the new races by the barbarians of the Northlands (i.e. dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc.). The term is archaic and not even the barbarians use it anymore. (Mei'neav by-it-self refers to the new people or new human cultures that came to Harqual in the same way.)​During this time period, gnomes were respected members of the Ne Mei'neav, and their god, Garl, was given a place of Honor at the Great Table of Cronn as were Corellon, Moradin, and Yondalla.

Gnomes wished to live peacefully amongst the forested lands of the Ragik Peninsula but it was not to be so. The dark gods Mussin and Nether had fallen to Kulan after the destruction of the World of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Age. These two gods together with the outcast Xuar formed a deadly alliance. They began corrupting the followers of the North Gods throughout Harqual.

Then, as the Third Era began, Hiisi, Lord of Darkness, came to Harqual and war swept up the continent — mortal versus mortal, god versus god. The hardest hit of the Ne Mei'neav were the gnomes. Dozens of gnome clans native to the Ragik Peninsula were slaughtered by the followers of the Sword Gods.

The newly formed lands of the Sword Gods expanded and fought the gnomes to the brink of extinction. The gnomes fell back every year as the corrupt worshipers of the Sword Gods came at them with all their might. Soon the lands of the Sword Gods swept over half of the northern lands enslaving all those who did not convert to worship their dark gods. Many barbarians, gnomes, halflings, elves, and dwarves would fall to what would become the Empire of Swords.

War raged for so long that the people soon forgot when the war had begun. The war amongst the gods (known as the Divinity War) soon moved into the Outer Planes while the mortals continued to slaughter each other. The Mortals War soon engulfed the entire continent from the Northlands to the Far South.

The demihuman races found themselves outnumbered and most retreated into their respective homelands. However, the gnomes did not have homes to retreat to anymore. Most had settled on the Ragik Peninsula and those lands were now in the iron grip of the Sword Imperium. Thus, the gnomes had little choice but to continue south away from the worst parts of the Mortals War.

They found allies in the rakasta and the lightfoot halflings living in the Far South. The gnomes quickly adapted to life in the verdant forests of Heverkent and the hills and peaks of the Hinderfall Mountains. Here the gnomes survived the end of the Mortals War and the hundreds of years of unrest known as the Black Wars as well as the First and Second Ogre Wars. However, it was only through the divine protection of the Patron of Magic, Immotion, that they survived. The goddess used a portion of her essence to give the forest-dwelling gnomes the spark of magic in their souls. Now known as rockwood gnomes, they have become even closer to nature allying with the treants and sylvan creatures of Heverkent.

*Rockwood Gnome Traits*
Rockwood gnomes benefit from a number of racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Small: Rockwood gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size creatures.
Rockwood gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision. Rockwood gnomes can see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity. Rockwood gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus to saving throws against illusions.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids (i.e. lizardfolk).
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against abjuration spells cast by rockwood gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen checks, for their keen hearing, and to Craft (alchemy) checks, because their sensitive noses allow them to monitor alchemical processes by smell. Rockwood gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks because they spend their lives devoted to magic. Rockwood gnomes can use Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft untrained. Rockwood gnomes receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
Rockwood gnomes have the innate ability to pass without trace (as the spell).
Speak with Animals (Sp): Once per day a rockwood gnome can use speak with animals as a 1st-level druid to communicate with a burrowing mammal (badger, fox, rabbit, etc.).
Rockwood gnomes may cast detect magic, Nystul's magical aura, and read magic each once per day (caster level equals the gnome's character level). Rockwood gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher may cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation, each once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer (spell failure penalties for armor apply).
Automatic Languages: Gnome and Suar. Bonus Languages: Dwarven (Torin-dialect), Halfling, Heverkent, Kitt, Orc, Rakasta, Sylvan, and Yuan-Ti.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. Rockwood gnomes are embedded with the very essence of the magic of nature. Thus, a multiclass rockwood gnome's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*MINOR GNOME RACES*
Since the end of time of The Transformation, there is a new, minor race of gnomes on Harqual that live almost exclusively in the Kingdom of Ahamudia.

*Bitran Gnomes*
The word “Bitran” is the collective name given to the dwarves and gnomes that were brought to Kulan from the world known as Maran (my Dark World campaign setting). While these newcomers to Kulan are distinctively two different races, they are in fact considered one people regardless of race.

The gnomes of Bitran were transported to Kulan during the Transformation. Cutoff from their previous world, they have been tested by the evil of the Empire of Swords and endured the loss of clan members not duplicated by the mysterious magical event. Bitran gnomes live amongst their dwarven cousins and the two races are considered equals. (The King of the Bitran is a gnome.)

Bitran gnomes have the touch of magic in them, even more so then their dwarven cousins. They can just as easily become sorcerers as they can become illusionists; however, they rarely become other types of specialist wizards and they never become generalist wizards.

*Bitran Gnome Traits*
Bitran gnomes have the following racial traits:
-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Charisma. Bitran gnomes are both robust and charming, but are not the strongest in a fight.
Bitran gnomes aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Small. As a Small creature, a Bitran gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Bitran Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
Low-light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it's caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
Spell-like Abilities (Sp): 1/day–speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day–dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
Endure (Su): A Bitran gnome is permanently affected as if a resistance orison had been cast upon the character. (This replaces the ability to cast 0-level spells (cantrips). Note that all Bitran gnomes have this ability regardless of their Intelligence score.)
Automatic Languages: Bitran. Bonus Languages: Aphranaen, Goblin (Maran), Javeldian, Orc (Maran) and Vananean. Bitran gnomes haven't been exposed to the cultures of Harqual for very long and, thus, have a limited number of obscure Maran languages to choose from.
Favored Class: Players may choose either the Illusionist or Sorcerer class as their Bitran gnome's favored class. Once the player has made this choice the decision cannot be changed. A multiclass Bitran gnome's favored class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## NarlethDrider

Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Great stuff (as usual)--gotta go do some cuttin' & pastin' now




I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?

Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:


Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_ (finished)
The Avian Races (finished)
The Dragon Races (finished)
The Giant Races (finished)
The Sylvan Races (finished)
The Racial Miscy (finished)
The Human Cultures (still to be done)

After this, I'm planning to go into the different languages of Harqual. After that, I'm going to go through each major region, in depth, describing culture, locales, and major NPCs. I'm likely to diverge into discussions of major religions of certain regions and possible adventure locales.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## rangerjohn

So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?


----------



## Knightfall

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So how long before you'll be looking for players, for the pbp?




I wish I could say for certain. While I'd really like to begin right away, the reality is I'm 'uncertain' whether a PBP game is feasible with the amount of 'detailed' campaign development I have.

I will likely have to put together a PBP Player's Guide, at least. Mostly for world background, known history, and character options. There has been a lot of conflict on Harqual and certain things are 'key' for player's to know. (Like the tidbits about cosmology/pantheons, how certains spells work differently, and culture/society.

Hmm, stuff to think about. I definitely have some work to do first. Plus, I need players who want the same sort of campaign I do. I like a mix of things, whether it be questing, dungeon crawls, political, and good old fashion free-for-alls.

*Note:* I am looking for 'four' players to start, but those players will need to put in the time to learn about Harqual.

I can be a rabid poster when my creative juices are flowing but I do have pain issues. It's difficult for me to type a lot on a regular basis without hurting my left hand/wrist. (The pain is chronic, and can be very severe at times. I've seen tons of specialists and most were either confused why it hurts so much or thought I was exaggerating the pain. I'm getting good help right now but who knows if that will last.)

I guess that's one of my 'main' worries. I worry that I'll start the campaign and then the pain will spiral out of control again and I'll have to stop. That is why I hesitate. And that is why I have this thread (beyond the other reasons). To judge how much I can type before it begins to hurt too much.

Anyway, I'm going to start working on the cat races document a little tonight. (Was watching *Farscape* episodes on tape.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can also send you some text file versions if you want, ND?
> 
> Also, look for "The Cat Races of Harqual" coming either later tonight or tomorrow. Other races I'm going to go over:
> 
> * Several Re-envisioned _"Mythic Races"_
> * The Avian Races (including the kha)
> * The Giant Races (including the vonakyndra)
> * The Sylvan Races (incluidng the gema)
> * The Racial Miscy (other humanoids, monstrous, spelljamming, Underearth, etc.)




Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much


----------



## Knightfall

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Go ahead & send them (NarlethDrider (at) aol.com)   , Maybe they'll finally bust the boil of creativity that seems to resist so much




Done.
_________________________________________________​
*THE CAT RACES OF HARQUAL*
Harqual's racial diversity doesn't end with the demihuman races. Many races called Harqual home long before the barbarian people came across the frozen north from Kanpur, all those eras ago. The gray elves were one, while the rakasta and tabaxi were two others. However, it wasn't until after the followers of Cronn were entrenched in the Northland that the rakasta and the tabaxi began to evolve into races equal to the humans. Eventually, the kitt evolved from the close kinship of the halflings and rakasta of the south, but I'm getting ahead of myself . . .

*THE RAKASTA*
The rakasta of Harqual are the same as the rakasta of Janardûn or the rakasta of Kanpur. Only the unique simbasta, native to the sub-regions of Kanpur known as the Dark Continent, the Land of Fate, and the Indjiran Peninsula can be considered a different race. However, the rakasta of Harqual are vastly different than the rakasta native to other continents.

What makes Harqual prides different is the schism that exists between the rakasta of the savannas and the rakasta that have become civilized in the urban communities of the Far South. Also, the rakasta of Harqual are limited in the range of territory they inhabit. There aren't any rakasta prides north of the Great Expanse and very few of them would even venture into that desert. The reason for this is unknown but most believe it is due to the alliance forged between Cronn and the cat-god known as the Lord of the rakasta, Rel. Rel is a member of the Pantheon of the North, which confuses outlanders not native to Harqual as the rakasta have no desire to infringe upon the lands of the north.

Rakasta also have a fear of water so very few become sailors and those prides that have had relocated to, say, the Isle of Dread south of Harqual are content to live there. However, most rakasta live a nomadic existence across the savannas of the Far South, trading their wares to their allies: rockwood gnomes, southern-dwelling elves, Torin dwarves, and lightfoot halflings. Rarely, will the savanna rakasta have contact with humans or other humanoid races.

Rakasta culture is unique, somewhat mystical, and concerned primarily with battle and honor. They never betray one of their own unless the rakasta, in question, is an outcast from the society he grew up in. If rakasta do not follow these principles set down by their ancestors, they are branded and cast out of their society and have a -2 penalty to all Charisma based skills when dealing with other rakasta. The rakasta Code of Honor (on Harqual) is based on the following general principles.

Never betray kin.
Never kill for the sake of blood-lust or vengeance.
Never battle a lesser foe if it can be avoided.
Always honor the dead, even of the enemy.
Life before death.
Always defer judgment to the chosen of Rel and Cronn.
Honor Northerners with good hearts, with friendship.
*Rakasta Traits*
Rakasta benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Rakasta are known for being strong spiritually, as well as being fleet-footed.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, rakasta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Rakasta are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and rakasta can function just fine with no light at all.
Weapon Familiarity: Rakasta treat kasa as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Racial Hit Dice: A rakasta begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Rakasta receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. Rakasta also have a +2 bonus to the Listen skill (which they must still acquire normally).
Racial Feats: A rakasta's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A rakasta receives Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
Blind-Fight: Rakasta automatically gain the Blind-Fight feat at their 1st character level.
Cat's Grace (Su): Rakasta have excellent balance and reflexes, taking only half damage from any fall.
Detect Invisible Foes (Ex): When confronted with invisible creatures, a rakasta receives a +4 bonus to any saving throws made for detection. A rakasta automatically gets a Will saving throw (with the bonus) when an invisible creature approaches within 10 feet and during every round the invisible being remains that close. The rakasta does not automatically know where the invisible creature is, just that it is close by; locating it still requires other clues. Rakasta can also use this ability to detect the presence of ethereal creatures, such as ghosts, phase spiders, or someone wearing plate mail of etherealness. They recognize the difference between things ethereal and those simply invisible but gain no special attack or defense capabilities against ethereal beings.
Pounce (Ex): If a rakasta leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the rakasta must hit with its claw attacks.
Scent (Ex): A rakasta can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Because of their keen senses, rakasta must make an additional Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) against attacks based on sound (such as a banshee's wail or a harpy's song) beyond any save normally required.
Water Penalty: Most rakasta have an inherent fear of the water and suffer a -2 racial penalty to all skill checks and saving throws made while exposed to water deeper than 3 feet.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Rakasta may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d6) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Rakasta. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass rakasta's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*THE TABAXI*
While the rakasta developed true sentience during the First Era with the coming of Rel to Kulan, the tabaxi didn't evolve as quickly. Not until Tu was given the power of the divine over the tabaxi (by Mirella) during the Second Era. Tu had been the first of the great tigers to walk upright and dominate his fellow kin. These anthropomorphic tigers became the tabaxi.

Those that remained loyal to Tu were granted true sentience first, and were brought into the Priesthood of Tu. The other tabaxi were eventually brought in to the expanding civilization as the need for a lower caste developed. It is true that not all tabaxi were created equal. (The most notable of these sub-races of tabaxi are known as the Warriors of Tu, a caste of warriors completely loyal to the priests of Tu. Warriors of Tu cannot be priests, however.)

The tabaxi thrived until the Divinity War broke out between the North Gods and Sword Gods. Soon after the Mortals War began, the tabaxi were pulled into the conflict like every other race on the continent. Being neutral in the conflict didn't endear them to anyone, and soon the tabaxi were hard-pressed on all sides. The only thing that saved them was the direct intervention of Tu.

Tu had always been a proud and strong but as the decades past he became convinced that his people were destined to rule all of Harqual. When the Mortals War started, the cat-god had hoped the followers of the Interlopers would destroy each other leaving the tabaxi to rule the continent. And while these followers did slaughter each other, they simply reproduced too fast to die off. Tu saw his people outnumbered and isolated.

He was furious, to say the least. He sent powerful proxies to aid his followers as well as giving a part of his essence to his high priests. Thus, were the first avatar-priests created. The tabaxi soon crushed all those living near the Storm Jungle, expanding farther north and east to challenge the Empire of Swords and the rakasta of the south.

The tabaxi threat did not go unnoticed, however. Cronn, the Lord of the North left the field during the Last Battle on the shores of Lunia to come to Harqual to battle Tu. The two gods fought through the skies of Harqual and later through the streets of the tabaxi city known as Tattenger. Cronn defeated Tu, and he asked Mirella to banish Tu and his people from Harqual. She agreed, but only for 1,001 years.

The tabaxi quickly became a forgotten race as the Divinity War ended and the Mortals War shifted to become the time of the Black Wars. 1,001 years went slowly for the tabaxi, and Tu brooded in exile taking his anger out on his people. When another tabaxi discovered the spark of divinity, Tu realized he needed to bring his fearful subjects back into the fold. He promised them the world if they fought for him when The Banishment ended.

Then in the blink of a god's eye the 1,001 years ended and the tabaxi took to conquering Harqual once again. In the south every land and kingdom is hard pressed. The Monarchy of Avion has taken the worst of it having lost valuable land and resources to the cat-men.

Tensions continue to be high.

*Tabaxi Traits*
Tabaxi benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, +2 to Wisdom. Tabaxi are muscular, swift, and have excellent endurance. Their devotion to their savage gods gives them a strong sense of spirit, as well.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, tabaxi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Tabaxi are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 ft. Tabaxi can also climb at a speed of 20 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and tabaxi can function just fine with no light at all.
Racial Hit Dice: A tabaxi begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Racial Skills: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. Tabaxi receive a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.
Racial Feats: A tabaxi's monstrous humanoid levels gives it one feat. A tabaxi receives Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Pounce (Ex): If a tabaxi leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a tabaxi must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): A tabaxi can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.  Range is 30 ft.  If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Intolerance: Most tabaxi don't consider themselves racists, but the reality is that tabaxi have an over-inflated view of their race and tend to look down upon others. Tabaxi have a -3 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation. Tabaxi cannot buy off this disadvantage completely, but they may reduce it to -1 by spending 4 skill points any time after gaining 5 character levels.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Tabaxi may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Automatic Languages: Tabaxi. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Cleric. A multiclass tabaxi's cleric class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.


*Minor Tabaxi Races*
There are, at least, two distinct sub-races of tabaxi living in the Storm Jungle. The first are the well known Warriors of Tu and the second are the lesser know Noble Tabaxi. Rumors abound about a third sub-race of tabaxi that are little more than slaves. If true, then these lesser tabaxi would be the least powerful, physically, of the tabaxi races.

*Noble Tabaxi*
Referring to noble tabaxi as a minor race is a bit of a misnomer. Noble tabaxi are the elite of tabaxi society. They are noble born and bred to be the cunningest warriors and most adapt priests amongst their kind.

While standard tabaxi do favor the priesthood, they are nothing compared to noble tabaxi in religious matters. Noble tabaxi can choose any class with divine spellcasting ability as their favored class, whether it be cleric, druid, favored soul, ranger, paladin, etc. Note, however, that a noble tabaxi paladin is unheard of.

Noble tabaxi can never be chaotic in alignment, and individual noble tabaxi are almost never good in alignment. Most noble tabaxi are lawful evil. They excel in all manners of aristocratic life and have all the class skills of the aristocrat NPC class for their Hit Dice.

Noble tabaxi have 5 HD, a +5 natural armor bonus, and take tabaxi intolerance to whole new level. They are genuine racists and consider all non-tabaxi to be little more than chattel to be enslaved and abused. Noble tabaxi have a -5 circumstance penalty to all Charisma-based checks when dealing with other races, regardless of the situation, and they cannot buy off this penalty.

In fact, noble tabaxi are so self-superior that they inspire awe in their comrades. All tabaxi and loyal griff soldiers within a 30-foot radius of a tabaxi noble gain a +2 circumstance bonus to any save or check that would cause their morale to falter. Also, a noble tabaxi's intolerance penalty is considered a bonus towards other tabaxi races even if the awed tabaxi isn't evil or is an outcast.

Noble tabaxi have a level adjustment of +6.

*Warriors of Tu*
The Warriors of Tu are religious, slave warriors devoted to the Lord of the Tabaxi. They are front-line fighters and strike fear into the hearts of the enemies of their god. They look and dress the same as normal tabaxi warriors.

Warriors of Tu have 3 HD, a +3 natural armor bonus, and radiate a 30-foot fear aura (Will save [DC 10 + ½ the warrior of Tu’s racial Hit Dice + the warrior of Tu’s Charisma modifier]). Warriors of Tu favor the fighter class and have a level adjustment of +5. There full monster statistics can be found in my Monster Compilation II Word document or here at EN World in my monster's thread.

*THE KITT*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that are related to both halflings and the rakasta. They are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings, and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls as they prefer the open countryside.

The kitts living on Harqual don't have a strong racial society like those of the prides of Kanpur. They tend to wander from place to place seeking new adventures. They sometimes settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. Kitts can be found all over Harqual from the Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot in the Northlands to the savannas and city-states of the Far South.

However, kitts are somewhat rarer in the north than in the lands of the south. They are found almost nowhere else north of the Greystones besides Ahalgot and they are rarely found in the Eastern Shores. They are more common in the lands of the Sword Gulf Region and Thunder Lands, although most of these kitts live a nomadic existence.

In the south they are common in the Merewood living in harmony with nature and enjoying the company of the phanatons. Several urbanized prides live in the city of Mt. Song in the Carillon Mountains. In the Far South there are a many kitts in the Lilliputian Jungle on the Thenin Peninsula living with the lightfoots and sylvan creatures of the jungle. Kitt prides often travel and settle with the rakasta as well.

*Kitt Traits*
Kitts benefit from a number of racial traits:

-4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, -4 to Intelligence, +2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma. Kitts are quick, charismatic and thoughtful, but they are not strong in a fight or known for their intellectual prowess.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, kitts gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Kitts are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Kitt can also climb at a speed of 15 feet.
Darkvision 60 out to feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and kitts can function just fine with no light at all.
Pounce (Ex): If a kitt leaps upon a foe as part of a charge, it can make a full attack.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a kitt must hit with a claw or bite attack.
Scent (Ex): Kitt can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Range is 30 ft. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.
Kitts gain the Weapon Finesse feat for free at 1st-level.
Natural Attacks: Kitts may attack with two claws (1d3) and bite (1d4) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Skills: Kitts receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Jump checks; and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks. *In area of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. Kitts are naturally nimble and quiet.
Automatic Languages: Kitt and 1 regional human language. Bonus Languages: Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling and Rakasta.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass kitt's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +3.


----------



## the Jester

What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?

I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> What kind of natural attacks do your tabaxi and rakasta have?  And what's their base damage?
> 
> I'm guessing that each has a LA around +3.




Taken right from my World of Kulan Monster Compilation I. (Minus manufactured weapons (except kasa for the rakasta).]

*Rakasta*
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d3+1) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d3+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6) or kasa +6 melee (1d6+1) and claw +4 melee (1d3)

*Tabaxi*
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+2) and bite +2 melee (1d8+1)

Sleep Time,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*THE AVIAN RACES OF HARQUAL*
Besides the ee'aar, there are five main winged races on Harqual (not including dragons or half-dragons). Two of these are actually avian races, while the others are all monstrous humanoids with wings. Here they are: the aarakocra, the baklath, giant eagles, giant owls, the kha, and the niomus.

*THE AARAKOCRA* (Monsters of Faerûn)
While aarakocra can be found throughout the southern lands of the continent as well as , only the bird-men of the Far South have good relations with the other races that live nearby. Aarakocra live in the mountain ranges of the Far South from the Carillon Mountains on the Nebral Peninsula to the Halaian Mountains on the Varan Peninsula. They also live throughout the seacliffs of the Rumbling Archipelago. They are known for their finely crafted bone spears and javelins as strong as any metal tipped weapon, which they sell only to their allies. (The weapons are considered to be of masterwork quality.)

The aarakocra of Harqual have always had good relations with kitts, rakasta, lightfoot halflings, seacliff dwarves, and the southern-dwelling elves of the Far South. Most sages believe that Harqual's aarakocra are more benign than others of their kind on other continents due to the small number of humans that live in the southern lands. Humans are known for their need to pen things in and choke off the land, but in the southern lands very little, truly forbidden hunting land exists.

The aarakocra, thus, have had free range of the southern lands for generations. Now, with the arrival of the humans known as the Belin, brought to Harqual by the Transformation, things are changing rapidly on the Nebral Peninsula. While the Belin consider races such as the phanatons and the anaema off-limits due to fear and superstition, they have no such beliefs regarding the aarakocra. Many aarakocra warriors have been put to death for poaching near the cities of the Belin. They do not care that several of their cities now stand on sacred aarakocra hunting grounds.

As a result the aarakocra and the Belin people usually attack each other on sight. The phanatons of the Merewood aren't sure what to do. They have been long time allies of the bird-men, but they worry that if they come to the aid of their winged friends that the Belin people will turn on them. So far, the aarakocra haven't asked for anyone’s help. Their proud nature drives them to attempt to intimidate these 'men who would be prey.' Outright war between the two races seems inevitable.

*Aarakocra Traits*
Aarakocra benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity. Aarakocra are not as strong as other races, but their hollow bones make them fast in the air.
Medium-size. As Medium-size creatures, aarakocra have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Weapon Proficiency: Aarakocra receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the shortspear, spear, longspear and javelin as bonus feats. Aarakocra cannot fight with manufactured weapons from the ground unless the weapon is designed to enhance its Bite special attack (see below).
Speed: Base land speed is 20 feet. Fly speed is 90 feet (average).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and aarakocra can function just fine with no light at all.
+1 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: When fighting from the air, aarakocra may attack with two talons and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks. They cannot use this attack routine while grounded, however. When grounded, an aarakocra attacks with its beak, dealing 1d3 points of damage on a successful attack.
Automatic Languages: Auran. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Kitt, Phanaton, Rakasta, and Suar.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass aarakocra's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.
*THE BAKLATH*
While goblins and hobgoblins are rare on Harqual, these pesky goblinoids are not. In fact, baklath are native to every continent and region of the World Kulan except the Fallenlands. (And now that those lands are open to the rest of the world again, it is only a matter of time before the baklath infest that continent as well.) The baklath appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black, reptilian wings.

On Harqual, baklath tend to live either amongst whoever will tolerate them or those who subjugate them. Most often the latter is a baklath's only option. Very few communities are willing to accept the flying goblinoids into their lives. Most that do, without malice, usually regret it later. Regardless, baklath can be found in almost every forest and mountain range on Harqual. They are considered pests by the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains and chattel by most evil humanoid tribes (i.e. mountain orcs).

The duergar have been known to use baklath as expendable shock troops against morlocks and any other races that the gray dwarves consider their enemies. One of the few regions to allow the baklath the freedom to live amongst others is the corrupt land of the Ara-Ragik City Alliance. This loose alliance of city-states is known for its decadence and tolerance for evil humanoids. The baklath of Ara-Ragik have better lives then those living amongst the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains or those trapped in slavery amongst the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains.

They live in the wooded lands around Lake Ragik and one tribe of baklath lives in a fortified community known as Löwe Val. This is the largest tribe of baklath on Harqual and its members pay fealty to the City-state of Massalia, which is just south of the baklath stronghold. The baklath of Löwe Val send their children to Massalia to join the city's elite guard or militia depending on the child’s strengths and weaknesses. They must do a five-year tour in Massalia's militia before being allowed to return to Löwe Val. In return Löwe Val receives protection from Massalia including citizenship status for every baklath born in the community.

*Baklath Traits*
Baklath benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom, -2 to Charisma.
Small-sized. As Small creatures, the baklath gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. But they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: The baklath are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 50 feet (perfect).
Darkvision out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and baklath can function just fine with no light at all.
Skills: Baklath gain a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks. Baklath cavalry (mounted on hippogriffs) gain a +6 bonus to Ride checks and the Mounted Combat feat.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Goblin. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass baklath's rogue class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +2.


*THE GIANT EAGLES*
Most races on Harqual don't give giant eagles credit for being as intelligent as bipedal races. In reality, giant eagles are as intelligent as other races as well as being wiser than most. They are often allies of the elves of Great Harqual Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. However, their greatest allies are the citizens of the Kingdom of Navirosov on Calla Island off the continent's east coast. Navirosov gives full citizenship status to giant eagles and it is the only land to do so.

Giant eagles have the ability to move amongst the other races of Harqual unnoticed. They can change shape (similar to the polymorph arcane spell), a fact that very few races beyond the silver elves and the citizens of Navirosov know. The avians do not show others this ability unless years of trust have been built. Most often they take the form of the race they are trying to blend in with. Most living in the Eastern Shores would be stunned to learn that giant eagles live secretly amongst them as equals.

However, most of these polymorphic avians are loners who are simply fascinated with observing humanoid culture. They rarely get involved in the day-to-day workings of human-based societies living on the edge of civilization pretending to be adepts or druids. More often they live alongside such people as friends and allies.

*Giant Eagle Traits*
Giant eagles benefit from a number of racial traits:

+4 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +2 to Wisdom. Giant eagles are strong, swift, and wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant eagles gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Magical Beast: Giant eagles are magical beasts, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 80 feet (average).
Keen Vision (Ex): Giant eagles have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant eagle begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival. Giant eagles have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant eagle's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Evasion (Ex): With a successful Reflex save against an attack that allows a Reflex save for half damage, a giant eagle takes no damage.
Change Shape (Su): A giant eagle can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant eagle loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant eagle remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant eagle reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant eagles may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in eagle form.
Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus Languages: Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Tiani.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant eagle's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.



> Giant eagles and elves often spend a great deal of time together, and since giant eagles can assume humanoid form, the two races often become more than friends. Romance is commonplace amongst silver elves and giant eagles and there isn't any stigma attached to such dalliances. Rarely do such relationships last, however, but when they do a half-bred child, known as an aellar (“featherborn”), is often the result. These strange children are almost always raised with the elven parent, but they usually have a strong bond with both parents. Note: Aellar don't have their giant eagle parent's ability to change shape.
> 
> This half-breed PC race is detailed in Green Ronin's Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Half-Breeds (pg. 15-17).



*THE GIANT OWLS*
Related to the giant eagles are the wiser giant owls, another shape shifting avian race. Unlike their raptor cousins, giant owls prefer the solitude of the Great Harqual Forest. They have good relations with silver elves and forest elves. They were heartbroken by the defilement of the Knotwood, which was as much their home as the forest elves. They now stand vigil over the remaining forest elves who fled to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many have began living amongst the forest elves to provide consul to the beleaguered race.

Giant owls are friends to the druids and rangers of Harqual as well. They have a fondness for half-elves but tend to view settled humans as crude and overly civilized. On the other hand they consider most barbarian humans too wild. Most believe that giant owls simply don't like humans not that they have malice towards those they meet. They just prefer the company of elves and other forest-dwellers. While this is true, giant owls have been known to form strong bonds with good-aligned human and/or halfling rangers.

*Giant Owl Traits*
Giant owls benefit from a number of racial traits:

+2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Wisdom. Giant owls are strong, swift, and very wise.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, giant owls gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks.  They cannot use standard manufactured weapons in their natural form, but their lifting and carrying limits are double those of Medium-size characters. If they change shape to either a Small or Medium-sized humanoid then their size adjustments shift to the new size.
Speed: Base land speed is 10 feet. Fly speed is 70 feet (average).
Superior Keen Vision (Ex): Giant owls have low-light vision that allows them see four times as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 90 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A giant owl begins with four levels of magical beast, which provide 4d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1.
Racial Skills: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it skill points equal to 7 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. Giant owls have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A giant owl's magical beast levels give it two feats.
Change Shape (Su): A giant owl can assume any Small to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a giant owl loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A giant owl remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the giant owl reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
+3 natural bonus to armor class.
Natural Attacks: Giant owls may attack with two claws (1d6) and bite (1d8) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks in owl form.
Automatic Languages: Common and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, and Giant.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass giant owl's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +4.
*THE KHA*
The kha are bird-like humanoids that stand about 6-½ feet tall and have wingspans of 10 feet. They are native to the City-state of Chaja, which was brought to Harqual during The Transformation from a planet the bird-men call Sio. The city is unlike any other city seen on Harqual before. The entire city stands on stilts at the very edge of the coastline in the region known as the Thunder Lands. Around the city is a wall of stilts with no entryways into the city. the stilts look similar to bamboo but are much thicker, and they are as hard as stone. The entire city is an engineering marvel.

When Harqualians ask the kha how they did it, the bird-men insist that they didn't build Chaja. They simply inherited it from another race so old that they can't remember what that race was called. Next the visitor asks if this forgotten race are the kha's gods. Then the kha explain that before coming to Harqual they had never conceived of the notion of gods. Next the visitor asks that if the kha have no gods, then where does magic come from on Sio. At this point, the kha state that Sio has nothing like magic and that the kha are just learning how to use it.

After this, the conversation usually becomes even harder for Harqualians.

The kha are one of the few races brought to Harqual by the Transformation that are trying to learn as much as they can about this new world. They are instinctively curious, and they love the concepts of gods, magic, and a multitude of unique races, for on Sio they were the only sentient race. Meeting other intelligent races has been a validation of life for them. For while the kha live simple lives with little need for infrastructure, they are natural engineers, sages and mathematicians. This is why they have caught on to the Art of Wizardry so fast. However, they are also great naturalists and many have learned the way of the druids and the rangers.

The kha have made several alliances with the human lands on their border. Both the Barony of Liran and the Free City of Yuln are steadfast allies of the kha, as well as the ee'aar of the Sunus Mountains. These alliances have brought the kha protection from the mountain orcs of the Thunder Mountains and the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains. The kha have just begun to explore the wide-open wastes of the Great Expanse and have had several encounters with the desert elves living there. These encounters have been tense but fruitful for both races as the kha's unique bamboo-like weapons are coveted by the desert elf tribes. They are lighter than wood, stronger than forged steel, and very resilient. (Plus, they can either cause regular or subdual damage with little effort or training.)

Note, however, that the kha wish a way to return home to Sio and to expose their kin to the wonders they've seen. Yet, all divination attempts by their allies have failed, so far.

*Kha Traits*
Kha benefit from a number of racial traits:

-2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, +4 to Wisdom.
The kha aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype.
Medium-sized. As Medium-size creatures, kha have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. (Use half-orc height and half-elf weight. See the D&D PHB v.3.5 in Chapter 6: Description.)
Monstrous Humanoid: The kha are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet. Fly speed is 20 feet (poor).
Keen Vision (Ex): Kha have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
Class Restrictions: The kha come from a world where magic doesn't exist; therefore, they are limited in the types of spellcasting classes they can take. Kha can never become bards, favored souls, hexblades, paladins & knights (or other holy warriors), clerics, or sorcerers. However, they can become druids, elementalists, rangers, and wizards, but Kha characters can only advance to 5th-level in these classes.
Automatic Languages: Kha. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Maviun, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass kha's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +0.


*THE NIOMUS*
The niomus are a winged race native to the City-state of Stonevale in the newly formed Kingdom of Jewels west of the Greystone Mountains. Stonevale sits nestled between the high hills known as the Shining Stones. The city was one of the many cities teleported to Harqual during The Transformation. Of all the Allegoricals, the niomus were the fastest to adapt.

The niomus were vital in the formation of the alliance of races, which led to the Kingdom of Jewels. They are also the main voice in favor of not naming a human as King. They pushed for Alithion to be the new land’s capital and would like to see a member of that city's main race, the siarrans, become High King. The siarran city-state already has a king and the niomus believe he is the best choice. The niomus, as a race, are not the ruling type but they definitely don't want to see a human crowned as High King.

Unfortunately, the siarrans do not have as strong a view towards the matter. They would be happy to see their king named High King of the Jewels but believe each city has the right to honor its own traditions.

The niomus secretly wonder if they made a mistake allying with other races and are considering pulling out of the alliance. This would be devastating for the new land as the City-state of Stonevale controls the valley pass through the Shining Stones.

Outsiders believe war is the only possible outcome in the region if the Niomus City secedes or, worse yet, it allies with the Principality of the Shining Stones.

Niomus have all the racial traits listed on page 83 of L&L Mythic Races with the following addition:

Niomus aren’t native to the World of Kulan; therefore, they have the Extraplanar Subtype. Niomus also have the Mythic Subtype to denote them as an Allegorical race.




> *The Allegoricals*
> Four races collectively known as the Allegoricals were brought to the Lands of Harqual during the time of The Transformation – the anaema, the illonis, the niomus, and the siarrans. They are considered enigmatic and mystical by their very nature and are considered almost fey-like by many that have encountered them. These four races seemed to be linked in some strange manner even though they don't all come from the same Material Plane. Members of these races seem to know about each other's race even though they may never have met before.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DRAGON RACES OF HARQUAL*
Four main draconic races call Harqual home. One — the dracovarans — characters won't likely meet or adventure with until they are near the end of their careers. Another — the dragonnes — are a shape changing variant of a beast with the same name found on Kanpur. The final two are races descended from dragons: the dragontouched and half-dragons.

*THE DRACOVARANS* *(Epic Race)*
Dracovarans are tauric creatures related to both dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess; they are allies of druids, rangers, and the Knights Majestic. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They have little tolerance for despoilers and braggarts.

Dracovarans are rare on Harqual as they tend to shun civilized nations for the wild, unspoiled wastelands of the continent. Dracovarans always live alone and those few living on Harqual can be found mainly in the Great Expanse. There, they are allies of the desert elves, dragonnes, and the few blue dragons that call that desert home. However, they are also found in the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula and the sandy, desert-like island of Frey in the Karmine Sea.

Dracovarans love the desert and are almost never found anywhere else. Most believe they are descended from blue dragons as they share many of the same abilities. Dracovarans have been known to visit the deserted wasteland of the Cold Barrens in the Northlands, but they are not native to that area. Why they make the pilgrimage there is unknown.

*Dracovaran Traits*
Dracovarans benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 to Intelligence.
Large-sized: As Large creatures, dracovarans gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. But they must use larger weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are twice those of Medium-size characters.
Monstrous Humanoid: Dracovarans are monstrous humanoids, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 50 feet. Dracovarans can also burrow at a speed of 30 feet and fly at a speed of 160 feet.
Blindsense (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dragon can't actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
Keen Senses (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A non-epic dracovaran begins with twenty levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 20d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +20, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +12.
Racial Skills: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 23 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Balance, Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (any), Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, Swim, and Use Magic Device. Dracovarans gain a +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (agriculture), Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks.
Racial Feats: A non-epic dracovaran's monstrous humanoid levels give it seven feats.
Breath Weapon (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature's possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dracovaran is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep effects, paralysis effects, and electricity.
Natural Attacks: Dracovarans may attack with two claws, two forelegs, and two wings and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
+15 natural bonus to armor class.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Auran, Common, Druidic, and Terran.
Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass dracovaran's druid class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. (Any player who chooses to play a dracovaran character must start adding class levels as a epic character. It is also possible that I would allow a player to build a dracovaran monster class based on these traits.)
Level Adjustment: +10.
*THE DRAGONNES* *(Epic Race)*
Most races — beyond those living near the Great Expanse — believe that dragonnes of Harqual aren't any different than those found in other regions of the world. This is not so. The dragonnes of Harqual are shape-changing, magical beast that often take the form of medium or large-sized humanoids (most often as desert elves).

While dragonnes are mainly solitary by nature, once in a while a young dragonne will take a humanoid shape and travel to the communities near the Great Expanse in search of excitement. Often they end up traveling with desert elves, lightfoots, or the rakasta, while hiding their true nature until they have come to trust their companions. Once the secret is revealed, most adventuring groups will readily accept a dragonne as their friend and their ally.

The dragonnes of Harqual are the favored children of the Interloper God known as Chaeon, Lord of the Expanse. The desert elves and dragonnes believe it was this god that gave the dragonnes their shape-changing ability. Dragonnes are very pious and pray to the Lord of the Expanse at dawn each day, facing in the direction of the Patron Mountains in the Great Expanse regardless of where they have traveled too. Dragonnes are naturally curious as well and many have taken to traveling through the islands of the Karmine Sea and beyond looking for their next great adventure.

*Dragonne Traits*
Dragonnes of Harqual benefit from a number of racial traits:
+6 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, -2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma.
Large-sized. As Large creatures, dragonnes gain a -1 size penalty to Armor Class, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hide checks. Carrying Capacity: A light load for a dragonne is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349 – 699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700 – 1,050 pounds, when in its natural form.
Dragon: Dragonnes are dragons, and are therefore immune to spells that only affect humanoids, such as charm person.
Speed: Base land speed is 40 feet. Dragonnes can also fly at a speed of 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragonnes have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: A dragonne begins with nine levels of dragon, which provide 9d10 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6.
Racial Skills: A dragonne's dragon levels give it skill points equal to 12 x (6 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival. Dragonnes have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A dragonne's dragon levels give it four feats. A dragonne of Harqual may choose any feat from D&D Sandstorm. Recommended feats include Heat Endurance, improved Heat Endurance, Sand Camouflage, and Sandskimmer.
Change Shape (Su): A dragonne can assume any Medium to Large-sized humanoid form, or revert to its own form, as a standard action. In humanoid form, a dragonne loses its claw and bite attacks (although it often equips itself with weapons and armor instead). A dragonne remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but the dragonne reverts to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals its natural form.
Immunities (Ex): Dragonnes are immune to sleep and paralysis effects.
Pounce (Ex): If a dragonne charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.
Roar (Su): A dragonne can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragonnes within 120 feet must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Natural Attacks: Dragonnes may attack with two claws and bite and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks, when in their natural form.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, and Terran. Because of their limited contact with the world beyond the Great Expanse, dragonnes have fewer bonus languages to learn from.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragonne's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +7.
*THE DRAGONTOUCHED* (Draconomicon)
The dragontouched of the Lands of Harqual are a unique race descended from both draconic and human bloodlines. They are not actually dragons, but they have enough draconic heritage in them to be distinguished from humans. Many mistake them for half-dragons, but they are farther removed from their draconic ancestry than half-dragons. The dragontouched usually are the result of an ancient druidic lineage that pays respect to Mirella or one of the Dragon Gods.

Regardless of their draconic bloodline, the dragontouched are as varied as humans are, and they fit into almost any culture. Most of the dragontouched living on Harqual live in the region known as The Bulge, which includes the Great Expanse and all of the communities in or near that desert. They are also found living in the eastern ranges of the Hinderfall Mountains. Specifically, in the secluded mountain cities of Highwall and Thunderwall.

Dragontouched are also common throughout the many islands of the Sea of the Sun and the Karmine Sea. They are rarer the further north you travel until you pass the Greystone Mountains. There, while still uncommon, they live amongst the barbarians of the Northlands as equals as well as in the desert known as the Cold Barrens. Dragontouched are nearly unheard of in the Eastern Shore or in the Sword Gulf Region. They are very rare on the Ragik Peninsula as the Empire of Swords was known for its oppression of non-human races.

*Dragontouched Traits*
Dragontouched characters benefit from a number of racial traits:
+2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
Medium. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st-level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Dragon Blood: For all effects related to race, a dragontouched is considered a dragon. For example, they are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect dragons as their dragon ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by dragons.
Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws (1d3) and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
Level Adjustment: +1.
*HALF-DRAGONS* (Draconomicon/MM)
Half-dragons are rarer on Harqual than the dragontouched. This mainly has to do with the more strict rules passed down by Mirella and the Dragon Gods to the dragons living on Harqual. In eras past, dragons often mated with a variety of humanoid races, and it was considered a blessing from the World Goddess to have a half-dragon as a member of your family. However, half-dragons are not true dragons, and it was soon discovered they were more likely to go Rogue against the Tenets of the Balance, which all dragons must follow.

Thus, less half-dragons have been sired in the last few hundred years than previously . It is still considered a great honor to have a half-dragon in ones family, but those half-dragons born recently are often taken from their humanoid parents and raised amongst druids or followers of Mirella; therefore, a half-dragon character born on Harqual can also choose druid as their favored class as well as any favored class listed for their humanoid parent's race. Many of these half-dragon druids are just coming into their own and most are completely devoted to Mirella and the Tenets of the Balance.

Note that the dragons of Kulan that follow the Tenets of the Balance never mate with unintelligent monsters. Only rogue dragons do this; therefore, any half-dragon with an unintelligent monstrous parent is always considered a rogue. See the D&D Monster Manual v.3.5 and D&D Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons for how to create a half-dragon.


----------

